#ubuntu-arm 2009-05-08
<ogra> userspace surely isnt a problem
<ogra> for the kernel you need to find a kernel source
<persia> travalas, From a quick searck, I can't even figure out which processor that is :(
<travalas> ARM 11 i think
<travalas> I think that's ARMv6
<persia> Then userspace should work just fine.
<persia> For the kernel, you probably have to look around on a device-specific forum.
<ogra> yep
<travalas> any ideas where to look?
<travalas> for a forum that is?
<ogra> nope
<travalas> ok, thanks for your help.  I almost think that the bootloader/flashing the device might be more of the issue.
<ogra> that too
<amitk> travalas: you probably won't be able to flash it easily. It uses a signed firmware
<travalas> yeah that's a pretty serious gotcha then
<travalas> probably not worth wasting my time then, should probably just get a nokia n810 or something.   Any good recommendations?
<amitk> n810 if you want a device, beagleboard if you want a board to play with.
<amitk> IMHO
<travalas> thanks!
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> What's the kernel package for arm called like? I can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<ogra__> RainCT, depends on the arch you target :)
<ogra__> RainCT, for qemu its linux-versatile for NSLU2 its linux-ixp43xx and for babbage boards its linux-imx51
<RainCT> ogra__: thanks
<pwnguin> http://groups.google.com/group/kulua-l/msg/6e1b4263a200151b
#ubuntu-arm 2009-05-09
<glguy> cool, ubuntu on overo
<glguy> this is working much better than the angstrom distro that I got from gumstix
<glguy> that rootfs building script worked except that it set the uid for the home directory to 500 when the user was 1000
<Martyn> here too
<Martyn> but that's easy to fix
<Martyn> how much filesystem space do you have on the overo?
<glguy> it was easy to fix, but wasn't obviously wrong at first
<glguy> lxterminal and conkerer just crash on startup when that is the case
<glguy> I have a 2GB microsd
<glguy> do you know if 1024x768 is the only supported resolution?
<glguy> Is this channel logged?
<glguy> I just wanted to write down somewhere that the way to change the resolution on the overo was to add a boot.scr file to my boot partition containing: setenv dvimode 1280x1024MR-16@60
<glguy> That might come up for someone else so I want to make sure that it is known by more people
<glguy> not really documented anywhere special
<Stskeeps> morning meiz
<Meiz_n810> morning Sts
<kblin> hi
 * Stskeeps yawns
<kblin> hm, how long would I expect loading the uboot image from the sd card to take?
<kblin> I guess this depends on my setup, but 5 minutes seem a bit long
<kblin> crap, i
<kblin> knew I forgot something :)
 * kblin goes to reformat his sd card to add some swap
<bizkut> http://osgeeks.blogspot.com/2009/05/compiling-ubuntu-karmic-koala-mipsel.html
<glguy> for a package like ffmpeg that was built with --disable-neon, are there any pre-built versions available that don't disable the extra processor features? Will I just need to rebuild that package myself?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-05-10
<persia> You might want to look at the ffmpeg-debian package.  I believe there was a neon-optimised flavour built of that.
<persia> Yes, it doesn't have as many codecs, etc.  For ffmpeg itself, you probably have to rebuild.
<pwnguin> Gedanken: /win 13
<pwnguin> doh
<Martyn> heh
<glguy> when I had angstrom installed, my bluetooth on my overo com was detected and usable
<glguy> I've since installed ubuntu on the device, using the old kernel and modules
<glguy> wifi works, but the bluetooth device isn't detected
<glguy> has anyone seen this before?
<glguy> hmm, the bluetooth device appears to be detected when reviewing /var/log/messages , but hciconfig shows nothing
<pwnguin> glguy: so what sort of perversion are you planning with ARM? haskell?
<glguy> pwnguin, ha, I wish
<glguy> ah ha! the overo bluetooth script runs hciattach in the bluetooth startup script!
<kblin> wow, the samba "make test" is sloooooow on a beagle
<taxman> Hi all, I'm looking for what hardware I can buy that I can test Ubuntu ARM on now. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/DeviceSupport doesn't seem up to date and many of the other pages relating to ARM don't seem to be either.
<taxman> For example the Freescale iMX51 development board isn't listed there, and I can't even find out how to buy that thing anyway
<armin76> taxman: nslu2 :D
<armin76> iirc they dropped marvell's orion support, so for "full" support(i.e. kernel included) there's just the nslu2, i think
<armin76> apart from the imx51, but as you said, its not publicly available, its just available under NDA
<armin76> and the thecus maybe
<armin76> and qemu, but thats not real hardware
<persia> I thought someone reported issues with network performance on the thecus.
<persia> But yeah, it's basically just the nslu2 that got tested well.  Lots of people are using own-built kernels, with Ubuntu userspace.
<taxman> Oh, I was hoping for more, something like the beagleboard. So I take it we are not close to a full desktop system that someone can go out and buy?
<taxman> thanks for the info though armin76
<armin76> taxman: you could run it on the beagleboard, but providing your own kernels
<armin76> taxman: and Martyn can tell you how to buy a babbage board
<armin76> taxman: close to a full desktop system is the always innovating touchbook, and the laptops based on arm(although there's only prototipes for now)
<taxman> sounds like the beagleboard since it's cheap :)
<taxman> the touchbook I see is OMAP, I thought we didn't have an OMAP image yet
<armin76> taxman: there's no image, you have to do it by yourself
<armin76> taxman: yet i'm pretty sure that for the OMAP there are unofficial stuff
<armin76> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<taxman> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-10
<cwillu> rcn-ee, sorry, I forgot to ping you again after I got it working :)
<cwillu> DanaG, dpkg is known to be broken;  git had the same problem a couple years ago
<cwillu> DanaG, btrfs just exposes it reliably
<rcn-ee> cool, cwillu
<cwillu> I'd expect the fix to be in maveric
<cwillu> I can send you a patched dpkg if you want thouhg
<cwillu> ooo, new chapter of rationalist harry potter fanfiction is posted!  \o/
<cwillu> rcn-ee, working dss on 2.6.34 yet? :)
<rcn-ee> actually... i am.... ;)  lucid's only a week old and there's an annoying bug that's making my 2.6.33.x's not boot... (maverick's weekly svn bump of gcc) works fine..  2.6.34 just happens to work fine...
<DanaG> hmm, that celeron 700 is slower than my beagleboard, subjectively.
<DanaG> s/that/an/
<zord> peaceful here...
<cwillu_at_work> shhhh
<zord> {sigh...}not snoring!
<zord> the world is sleeping...
<siji> <zord>,Am Alive :(
<zord> siji: i thought i was dead and reached hell, only to find an empty hell
<siji> he he he
<zord> siji:what r u workin on
<siji> beagleboard, ubuntu,angstrom clutter
<zord> gr8888, am workin on beagleboard
<zord> though on app-front
<siji> zord , cool
<zord> siji: have u used scratchbox?
<siji> long back
<siji> now am using OE
<zord> cool, I'm gonna give it a try, but not yet..
<siji> ok
<zord> gone
<andruk> is there a command for making a device discoverable?
<andruk> via bluetooth i mean?
<cwillu_at_work> fancy, sdcard survived a weekend of small appends with a sync between each one
<cwillu_at_work> I might be able to sleep tonight
<anmar> join #uds-tech
<jeremiah> Are there qt packages for Lucid on the ARM platform?
<jeremiah> I would like to write a small Qt app for the Beagle board
<jeremiah> And wonder if the required libraries are available for the OMAP 3
<mozzwald> I'm trying to setup an ubuntu rootfs for the Zipit Z2 (http://www.openzipit.org/). I have successfully created the image with rootstock and the unit boots but will freeze after about a minute. I am running kernel 2.6.29 and the kernel does not output any message when it freezes. Any idea what might be the problem?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-11
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, 2.6.34-rc7 is queued up... https://code.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6.34-devel
<DanaG> Anything notable that's new?
<rcn-ee> latest btrfs bits... :)
<DanaG> hmm, is the on-disk format stable enough, and do the ubuntu utils support it well enough, to use?
<DanaG> I'm also still wondering about that g_audio thing... so does musb=y and g_*=m not work?
<rcn-ee> he's doing a bunch of sd card tests with it...  he just needed the dss2 patch for overo, after i teased him with a non dss2 over 2.6.34-rc6 yesterday.. ;)
<rcn-ee> i don't have it set: "# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set"  if someone where to find a way to enable that CONFIG and still be able to use a rootfs on the otg port at boot, i'd enable it...  (half my beagles i use for building it, have either none or unreliable ehci ports)
<DanaG> hmm, I'd have to try compiling my own kernel, then.
<rcn-ee> go for it.. ;) i've scripted about 95% of it in a script in that repo.. (./build_kernel.sh) you just need a to setup your Cross Compiler and git clone the linux-2.6-stable tree...
<rcn-ee> out of the box, it'll give you the same thing i upload to rcn-ee.net...
<DanaG> Where's the build_kernel script?
<DanaG> oh, not in "deb"...
<DanaG> or something.
<rcn-ee> it's in the bzr repo http link i posted above..
<DanaG> ah
<DanaG> I missed that bit. =þ
<DanaG> So I'd just have to fiddle with defconfig?
<rcn-ee> yeah, i got tired of remembering it myself so i put the script in the repo...  yeap, when you run it, it'll defaults to poping up menuconfig after patching everything up...
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> I'm also curious what glxinfo on the powervr would show?
<DanaG> Does it even do GLX?
<rcn-ee> you know.. in my 2-3 years messing with omap's.. i've never done that...
<rcn-ee> just make sure you use '3.01.00.02', the 3.01.00.06's still don't work (outside the ti 2.6.32-psp) kernel, it's still next on my todo list... (as long as 2.6.34-rc7 boots on lucid..)
<DanaG> ah, and PowerVR's driver installer makes nvidia's look positively great.
<DanaG> At least nvidia's builds.
<DanaG> TI / PowerVR.... tries to "make clean" on a target dir that doesn't exist.
<rcn-ee> is that in their readme?
<rcn-ee> i just tweak the makefile a little, point to my kernel, and issue a 'make'.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6-stable/annotate/head:/build_sgx_modules.sh
<DanaG> hmm, that's changed since the last time I tried it.  Last time it insisted on wanting to build a kernel.
<rcn-ee> ahh.. i still require it in my scripts.. ran into a bug a couple years ago, where something in the 'defconfig' was forcing it..  not sure if it's needed anymore, but playing safe...
<DanaG> I'm curious what actual 3D capabilities the thing has.
<DanaG> Oh, and fglrx seems to have some GL ES support... or at least there are GL ES strings in the libraries.
<rcn-ee> i'd say, 'cell phone 3d graphics'
<rcn-ee> hey DanaG, i know your play with radeon/kms.. have your tried 2.6.34-rc7 with drm-test-radeon? i lost kms on boot...
<DanaG> hmm, I haven't tried RC7.... I can give it a try now.
<DanaG> rcn-ee: looks like my KMS is working with 34-rc7.
<rcn-ee> i'm rebuilding with out the drm-radeon-testing.. ;)
<DanaG> I'm using the kernel-ppa stuff.
<rcn-ee> ahh. that's alot faster..; )
<DanaG> I want that new PM code.... the old PM code uses "medium" speed and doesn't save very much power.
<DanaG> It's so weird having my cursor appear directly on top of my text console at gdm start. =þ
<rcn-ee> i have a weird rv560 in here.. it only shows one cpu/memory speed.. hopeing the latest would show more...
<DanaG> ah, mine's rv635.
<rcn-ee> i have another half dozen, but this is my fastest r500 class for r300g gallium testing..
<DanaG> ah.  I have a Radeon 7500, a 9800 Pro, and my Mobility HD3650.  In between those is an NV G73.
 * cwillu adds rcn-ee to his revenge list :p
<cwillu> DanaG, the latest btrfs batches fix up a few more ways to oops the kernel;  still not really ready for general consumption
<cwillu> and ubuntu's utils are horrendously out of date :p
<rcn-ee> what's up cwillu
<cwillu> teasing me like that...
<rcn-ee> i happens.. ;)
<rcn-ee> i put too many builds in the queue, it should show up built later tonight or tomorrow..
<cwillu> no problem;  not going to have a chance to try it until tomorrow night probably
<cwillu> I mean, I _could_ put it out on a customer's system with out adequate testing, but... :p
<rcn-ee> i tried a cross built version today, and musb/zippy2 tested okay.. ;)
<cwillu> \o/
<rcn-ee> yeah, you don't want to do that yet..  i'm going to move it to my gcc testers later for a 24/7 load testing..
<cwillu> 86k writes to my fancy industrial sd card
<cwillu> no checksum errors yet
<rcn-ee> already.. are you just dd'ing over and over?
<rcn-ee> or wait.. running firefox.. ;)
<cwillu> no, appending a small amount of data to one file, and rewriting a small amount of data in another file, sync'ing, and then reading back both
<cwillu> but I'm doing it with firefox running too, so it's a conservative estimate of the write count :p
<cwillu> slc sd card though;  I'm hopeful
<cwillu> i.e., I really should be able to get 100k even if there's no wear levelling at all
<zord> i'm in
<DanaG> argh, how do I get networkmanager to connect my wifi?
<DanaG> cnetworkmanager doesn't show the wifi connection on the beagle, yet the same system-settings file works fine on my host system.
<zord> DanaG: I have used etworkmanager on Jaunty on OMAP 3530 and it connects my WiFi easily.
<DanaG> hmm, for me, it's not even trying.
<DanaG> I copied the system-connection file from my host system... and it doesn't appear in the list.
<cwillu> DanaG, you're not missing the firmware for the wifi are you?
<DanaG> Nope, it scans fine-ish, and cnetworkmanager can connect.
<DanaG> It just doesn't auto-connect -- it's like the system-connection file doesn't exist.
<DanaG> scan_results_cb(): could not get scan results: An error ocurred getting scan results..
 * hrw-uds moved few lines of code and vm-builder/armel got even simpler ;d
<GrueMaster> Night.
<ogra> Morning
<XorA|UDS> hey GrueMaster
<GrueMaster> Erm, Hey?
<XorA|UDS> didnt i meet you with persia at breakfast?
<GrueMaster> Sorry, I typed the previous message in the wron window.  I was telling my son goodnight.
<GrueMaster> I think so.
 * XorA|UDS has at least 1k ram then
<GrueMaster> I have the 20oz "Bubba Keg" coffee mug.
<tonyplee> Has anyone tried qt app in Lucid release?
<tonyplee> qterm SIGILL on me.
<tonyplee> Program received signal SIGILL, Illegal instruction. QColor::toHsv (this=<value optimized out>) at painting/qcolor.cpp:1703 1703    painting/qcolor.cpp: No such file or directory.
<tonyplee> known issue?
<tonyplee> Crash on the same place for a helloworld app I tried.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-12
<sidh_> hi zord
<zord> sidh: hi man: hws ur gonta doin???
<sidh_> are zopale ka sagale
<zord> sidh: what r u workin on?? I'm workin on a ZPE top secret proj.
<sidh_> zord: this is very important project you have to consantrate on that only go out
<zord> sidh: man u r not serious. I'm working on a secret port of ubuntu-arm on OMAP 3503. and where else can I be if not here???
<zord> All: Oh no!!! Please delete/ Unsee/Unhear last comment.
<sidh_> ok what is that i dont know
<sidh_> now i working on drupal
<sidh_> do you know anything about drupal
<sidh_> bakiche mele kay
<zord> sidh:thanks now that u r not working on UBUNTU_ARM U CN GO AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
<sidh_> ok
<zord> gone
<cwillu_at_work> any progress on debootstrapping armel lucid on qemu?
<lool> asac: So the improving-subarch-detection spec is approved for the sprint, but I couldn't find it scheduled nor in the list of sessions to schedule
<rbz> ls
<rbz> mt
<suihkulokki> https://launchpad.net/~villemvainio/+archive/meego
<suihkulokki> meegotouch library & widgetsgallery demo for lucid
<rbz> ls
<rbz> sigh -- mt again
<lool> suihkulokki: Eh, what's this?
<lool> Hmm runs on Xorg, interesting
<lool> ogra: You have a touchscreen laptop, right?   ):-)
<ogra> heh, yeah
<lool> ogra: Could you try this out?  https://launchpad.net/~villemvainio/+archive/meego
<ogra> lool, what do i do with it ? there doesnt seem to be ny obvius binary
<ogra> *any
<lool> ogra: The demos
<lool> ogra: Install the demo-* packages
<ogra> its boring :/
<zumbi> how is uds?
<zumbi> ogra: i've been rethinking on the rootstock talk we had the other day and it is too tight to ubnt devel boards, better to start a new generic project (Iguess)
<ogra> sad, but i was somehow expecting that :)
<ogra> uds is great, the ARM sessions are immensely crowded, lots and lots of interest
<ogra> you can usually not get a space to sit in them (and we have big rooms here)
<hrw-uds> and usually we have too small amount of chairs so floor is occupied
<prpplague> jedix: greetings
<jedix> prpplague: hey!
<jedix> So, I installed kubuntu-netbook but when kde starts I get the splash screen but I never get anything on the desktop
<jedix> any ideas?
<jedix> /usr/bin/nepomukservicestub is doing stuff according to .xserver-errors
<jedix> [/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] (Soprano::Redland::BackendPlugin) creating model of type "hashes" with options "hash-type='memory',contexts"
<jedix> etc
<jedix> oh, there's an ubuntudevsummit?
<jedix> I assume that means no one is here.
 * XorA|UDS is here
<jedix> hey XorA|UDS I think I used your script to format my memory card
<jedix> thanks for that :)
<XorA|UDS> hehe
<hrw-uds> ;)
<jedix> I wonder if its not starting whatever it's supposed to
<jedix> Netbook-Launcher or whatever
<hrw-uds> jedix: or your board has not enough memory and OOM killed it
<jedix> hrw-uds: it's got 512
<XorA|UDS> jedix: custom kernel?
<hrw-uds> ok
<jedix> XorA|UDS: yeah
 * hrw-uds -> later
<jedix> hrw-uds: thanks for the suggestion though
<XorA|UDS> jedix: make sure thumb2 errata is enabled in kernel
<jedix> XorA|UDS: it's an omap4, so it sorta has to be
<jedix> k
<XorA|UDS> jedix: hehe, I havent got my omap4 yet
<XorA|UDS> omap4 should be free of that errata though I think
<DanaG> hmm, when are those going to be publicly available?
<jedix> there's errata issues non the less.. but I think I have them all enabled in the kernel
<jedix> DanaG: dunno, this is a beta board
<XorA|UDS> jedix: blaze?
<jedix> XorA|UDS: yeah
<DanaG> I'd be interested to see if there'll be something like an omap4 beagle down the road.
<XorA|UDS> jedix: nice oard
<jedix> XorA|UDS: I only have one/two screens running yet
<jedix> trying to get it setup in ubuntu until I get my meego passwd
<jedix> DanaG: I hope so, they're able to do a lot better video.. 1080p
<jedix> would make a sweet xbmc box
<XorA|UDS> heh
 * XorA|UDS is at UDS discussing omap4 and ubuntu :-D
<jedix> haha
<jedix> tell them to fix the kde netbook startup!
<jedix> :P
<XorA|UDS> hehe
 * XorA|UDS is gonna assume kubuntu is dead
<jedix> nah, I think I missed some packages
<jedix> I should have gotten kubuntu-netbook
<jedix> not plasma-netbook
 * jedix returns to apt-get to install more
<jedix> it's gonna be close on my 2gb card
<XorA|UDS> no I mean all the talk here is about unity
<markos_> XorA|UDS: hardfp support planned soon?
<markos_> or more precisely, -mfloat-abi=hard
<XorA|UDS> markos_: Ive no idea, Im not canonical
<XorA|UDS> anhyway Im off
<markos_> XorA|UDS: oh sorry, nm
<DanaG> ARM boards are also awesome for things like small web servers or torrent boxes.
<DanaG> Is Marvell at that event?
<zumbi> markos_: hi! :-)
<markos_> zumbi: hi :)
<jedix> damn thing is still not starting the desktop
<jedix> plasma-netbook(19360): Communication problem with  "plasma-netbook" , it probably crashed.
<jedix> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application di
<jedix> at least there's an error message
<linear_shift> Hi, will Ubuntu 9.10 for ARM processors work with the cheap ARM netbooks?
<armin76> linear_shift: depends what is a cheap netbook
<linear_shift> These things, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270537825569&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=M*F%3F&GUID=127b89c61240a0265315f6f5fffd9c6c&itemid=270537825569&ff4=263602_263622
<rcn-ee> linear_shift, good luck finding a kernel for that... at 300Mhz and 128M of ram you wont' like the experience..
<linear_shift> Okay.
<linear_shift> It's a no go then.
<linear_shift> Maybe Ubuntu for MIDs?
<rcn-ee> found another variation with that same mysterory via arm.. http://www.teptronics.com/700nb.html?productid=700nb&channelid=FROOG it's armv5.. so jaunty only
<armin76> what rcn-ee said
<armin76> 9.10 should work on the nexus one and nokia n900
<linear_shift> Alright, I have something else planned anyway, ever heard of the SmartQ 5?
<rcn-ee> 10.04 would be interesing on the n900.. (omap34xx) i noticed there's an android port of it..
<armin76> linear_shift: i have
<rcn-ee> i think the smartq is also omap34xx based. so it would work, bring your own kernel..
<linear_shift> Happen to know what version of Ubuntu it runs?
<rcn-ee> it runs all (at this point).. cortex-a8...
<armin76> rcn-ee: its a samsung, armv6zk
<rcn-ee> really? humm i was using Mer as my product reference.. ;) omap tools..
<rcn-ee> wiki.. yeap samsung.. i stand corrected..
<linear_shift> So what would be the lastest version it could run?
<rcn-ee> Karmic
<linear_shift> Great. :)
<linear_shift> Thanks a lot guys. :)
<linear_shift> o/
<armin76> eh
<jedix> seems there are notes about the extra displays in the release notes
<rbz> pwd
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-13
<tmzt> Stskeeps: hey :)
<tmzt> can somebody point me at uds channel for this topic for tomorrow?
<plars> tmzt: they are actually about to get started, but are scattered in different rooms
<plars> tmzt: see: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/track/ubuntu_on_arm/
<plars> tmzt: typically, the channels take the form of #ubuntu-uds-ROOMNAME, where the room name can be found in that link
<plars> tmzt: so for example, the ASoC discussion will be in mahogony, so #ubuntu-uds-mahogony.  However since it's live, you would just have 1 way communication on irc to ask questions.  To know what's going on, you will want to listen to the icecast stream
<tmzt> thanks
<tmzt> what timezone in the panel clock?
<tmzt> oh, got it
<tmzt> it's later than I thought
<DanaG> Is there an all-discussions stream?
<DanaG> Or are there multiple things at the same time?
<DanaG> And do they create transcripts?
<tmzt> everything is in one room?
<tmzt> there seem to be two talks (X/dpkg for ex) at the same time
<tmzt> in one track
<tmzt> oh, the room is under the title
<DanaG> I greatly prefer transcripts.
<DanaG> It takes me 5 minutes to read something that could take 45 minutes to listen to.
<tmzt> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/05/04/uds-m-remote-participation/
<DanaG> oh, and I want glx_ext_texture_from_pixmap
<Stskeeps> don't we all
<Stskeeps> :P
<DanaG> That's 99% of my Linux 3D stuff I use regularly: compiz.
<DanaG> Or how about reviving that old XGL... on top of GL ES?
<hrw-uds> hi
<tmzt> doesn't gallium have some kind of es emulation now?
<DanaG> What timezone is uds in, anyway?
<DanaG> Oh, and fglrx claims to have some GL_ES strings.... wonder how you'd use that.
<hrw-uds> DanaG: european one
<hrw-uds> DanaG: 09:11 here
<DanaG> Probably it's as xvba-video was: not public.
<DanaG> s/was/is/
<tmzt> it's a state tracker
<tmzt> anybody who can comment on why recent ubuntu releases are limited to armv6mmu and if that is changing with the new branching/repo strategy?
<hrw-uds> tmzt: armv6? lucid is armv7a
<tmzt> right, so more generally why is this required?
<tmzt> how many packages of the full repo actually require neon or vfp
<lool> tmzt: All of main was rebuilt for the v7t2 transition
<lool> So all of them  :-)
<DanaG> http://sourceware.org/redboot/
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wrong link
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMSoftbootLoader
<lool> tmzt: The point is to take advantage of v7 and thumb2 instructions
<tmzt> I'm aware of the requirement, I'm asking for what the justification might have been
<DanaG> That reminds me of the Angstrom "kexecboot" loader on Zaurus.
<tmzt> since only certain packages should benefit from those
<hrw-uds> tmzt: get as much as possible from cpu?
<lool> tmzt: No, everything benefits from it
 * DanaG scrolls down and sees that mentioned.
<lool> tmzt: thumb2 is smaller and fits better in cache
<tmzt> this has made projects such as rhobuntu and mer difficult to support a broad range of hardware with vanilla ubuntu repos
<lool> the more code in cache, the faster
<DanaG> "that" being "kexecboot"
<tmzt> so all packages are now thumb2 code?
<lool> tmzt: Sure, but if we kept v5 only, we'd be irrelevant for v7 projects
<lool> tmzt: thumb2 is the compiled code
<lool> it's instructions
<tmzt> I can understand that for, say, gstreamer codecs
<lool> tmzt: It really benefits everything
<lool> tmzt: It's not like neon
<lool> tmzt: what you say would typically apply for neon
<lool> since most packages dont take advantage of it, and the toolchain doesn't use much of it when it can
<lool> tmzt: But when you tell gcc/gas that they should generate thumb2, it makes a big difference because they will generate 16-bits opcodes instead of 32-bits ones
<tmzt> how much of an improvement is thumb2 over thumb?
<lool> In the end, all the little libraries and programs fit better in cache
<DanaG> UEFI ARM?  That's an odd idea.
<lool> tmzt: It's mostly an improvement in code coverage
<lool> tmzt: it wasn't really possible to use thumb for everything
<tmzt> but the compiler would fall back to arm when thumb didn't support the needed instruction?
<DanaG> Thu May 13 00:26:10 PDT 2010
<DanaG> time for me to go to bed. =þ
<DanaG> Anyway, I suppose the eventual blueprints will be enough of a "transcript" (or rather, will distill down the overall points).
<lool> tmzt: Yes, you'd have to switch back and forth
<DanaG> Or stream in stereo.
<DanaG> Left side in one room, right in the other.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> http://www.arm.com/about/newsroom/24978.php
<DanaG> Nifty.
<DanaG> UEFI including ARM.
<DanaG> Now... we just need Ubuntu to support UEFI!
<DanaG> Actually, I can imagine HP, for example, liking that.... they already use UEFI on their business laptops.
<crimsun> cf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/MaverickUefiSupport
<crimsun> which was discussed the first day ;)
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> I've messed with UEFI on my laptop... first-gen Elitebook.  Has somewhat broken memory map.
<tmzt> is there any public discussion of qualcomm kernel-qcm?
<markos_> has anyone tried to build mysql-server from the source package (karmic) on arm? version mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.37-1ubuntu5.1, here's the pbuilder log: http://pastebin.com/Y7fwHrV7
<markos_> no matter if I build it using pbuilder or without, I get the same result
<markos_> I'll file a bug report, but I thought I'd ask here first just in case anyone else has seen this before
<hrw-uds> markos_: no idea - I am new member of ubuntu/arm team
<markos_> hrw-uds: congrats then :)
<hrw-uds> thx
<ogra> NCommander, around ?
<NCommander> ogra: yeah, I'm in the basement
<NCommander> ogra: where are you?
<ogra> NCommander, in the UI heads session
<ogra> NCommander, so i talked to colin
<NCommander> ogra: (I've been having some thoughts about doing hd-install, and I'm not sure this is the proper solution)
<ogra> NCommander, after a bit of going back and forth we came to the conclusion that actually the best solution is an OEM image
<NCommander> ogra: ?
<ogra> its trivial to change livecd-rootfs to omit casper and instead add oem-config.-gtk
<NCommander> ogra: didn't I suggest that earlier?
<ogra> roll a live image thats going to a real FS on antimony
<NCommander> ogra: its not a bad idea expect then we need a way to resize the DD'ed SD card image
<ogra> nah, leave it to the user to add more partitions, we can put gparted in
<NCommander> ogra: I thought your objection to doing oem-config in place of ubiquity was a speed issue and such
<ogra> it is
<NCommander> ogra: ugh, that stinks of HACK
<ogra> but we need to fix that anyway
<NCommander> ogra: fair enough. if a live image is acceptable, this works for me.
<ogra> well, its not a live image
<NCommander> ogra: since its trivial to drop ubiquity (we just need to change the second package installation pass)
<ogra> its essentially a rootfs on a artitioned image
<NCommander> ogra: well, from the perspective of image building :-)
<ogra> *partitioned
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> hrm
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> tihs is a new type of image now that I think of it
<NCommander> since we'll have no squashfs
<ogra> right
<ogra> we only use the squashfs as a base
<NCommander> ogra: I rather just have it dump a tarball and let antimony learn how to deal with it; it will greatly reduce build time
<ogra> but do the content copying that ubiquity would usualy do during image build
<NCommander> squashing an image takes ~1 h
<ogra> yeah, true, we can add such a function
<NCommander> ogra: /etc/fstab, /etc/passwd, /etc/group
<NCommander> f-k-i will have to be run
<ogra> the only thing that concerns me a bit is the actual image size
<ogra> you dont need fstab beyond proc
<NCommander> ogra: we might want to look at using livehelper instead, since this looks like a massive pain to hack onto livecd-rootfs
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> fair enough
<ogra> passwd and group are set up by oem-config
<NCommander> ogra: but then there won't be an fstab entry for /
<ogra> you dont need one
<NCommander> ogra: I thought oem-config needs an account added to run at boot time
<ogra> it doesnt
<NCommander> casper makes one for the livecd environment, and the installer adds an ubuntu:ubuntu user for first boot
<ogra> it adds one actually :)
<ogra> thats the live session
<ogra> oem-config doesnt need any user
<NCommander> ogra: then what user does GDM log in as?
<ogra> so i'd like to build two kinds of images ...
<ogra> there is no gdm running, oem-config is the DM
<NCommander> DM?
<ogra> display manager
<NCommander> ogra: the dm is started up by GDM, which is set to autologin on first boot with oem-config
<ogra> an oem-config image boots into a stripped down ubiquity
<ogra> ad the DM
<ogra> instead of GDM
<NCommander> I've got to be missing something
<NCommander> But that's fine
<ogra> yes :)
<NCommander> ogra: er, ubiquity launchs GDM though in all cases though ...
<ogra> try a rootstock build and install oem-config-gtk in it
<NCommander> ogra: I'll take your word for it :-)
<ogra> ubiquity doesnt touch gdm
<ogra> so
<ogra> i'd like us to build two images
<NCommander> livecd-rootfs needs to grow a new function mode
<ogra> starting out with  minimal one
<ogra> +a
<NCommander> ogra: minimal? like just a basic command line system?
<ogra> which is only a basic debootstrap+oem-config
<ogra> right
<ogra> we'll need a seed for that
<NCommander> ogra: we can't use tasks in PPAs
<NCommander> (limitation of Launchpad)
<ogra> and the other one should be a stripped down netbook
<ogra> thats why i want to use a seed :)
<ogra> so we can have a metapackage
<NCommander> ogra: right, but we'll have to make sure we keep the metapackages up to date
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> ah good, we're on the same page, we're just cross-typing each other
<ogra> they live in the PPA, shouldnt be a prob
<NCommander> right, we did this for Moblin
 * NCommander shivers
<ogra> so what i'd like us to come up with is some idea for the size issue
<NCommander> ogra: hrm, we can't put stuff on an ext4 image though
<ogra> i dont want to end up with 3G images
<NCommander> At least, not if we use antimony
<ogra> we can use ext3
<NCommander> Slow, but doable
<ogra> no pob with that
<NCommander> e2tools is VERY slow :-/'
<ogra> nope, pretty fast
<NCommander> It is? Not the last time I used it
<ogra> right, we will use gene2fs
<NCommander> OH
<NCommander> That works
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> and doesnt need root
<NCommander> Right, so d-cd needs to grow a new ext2/3 backend
<ogra> needs to tinker with the journal afterwards though
<NCommander> I already have code on a local branch for that
<ogra> so it gets converted to ext3
<NCommander> ogra: how do we do that though, we can't loopback mount as non-root
<ogra> why would you loopback mount anything ?
<NCommander> ogra: to twiddle the journal with tune2fs
<ogra> no need for that
<NCommander> unless you another way to get journals enabled
<ogra> tune2fs can work on .img files
<ogra> directly
<NCommander> didn't know that
<NCommander> Nifty
<NCommander> ogra: the lack of ext4 is a bit disappointing, but not a show stopper
<ogra> ext3 is fine
<NCommander> ogra: so the images will have two partitions. vfat /boot, and / ext3, right?
<ogra> i was planning to implement the same setup in rootstock to overcome the usage of root
<ogra> so i can just copy/paste the PoC from there into antimony
<ogra> three
<NCommander> ogra: we can expand the partition map on first boot now that I think about it. OEM had to do that on the Dell mini's once
<ogra> err
<ogra> two
<NCommander> We just have to look at how they did it, and then make the ext filesystem grow
<ogra> but no vfat /boot
<NCommander> ogra: ?
<ogra> dpkg doesnt cope with vfat /boot
<NCommander> ugh
<ogra> we will do something similar to imx51
<NCommander> ogra: so flash-kernel voodoo?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Ok, so I see how this will come together
<ogra> a raw hidden partition that pretends to be a flash
<NCommander> d-cd will grow ext2/3 image support, that image is passed into {post-}boot scripts, and then we handle it like we do on imx51 and dove
<ogra> flash-kernel will then mount that and cp uImage/uInitrd to it
<ogra> that code from oem ... does that automatically grow the partition ?
<NCommander> ogra: it had to, but I don't know the full story behind it
<NCommander> ogra: but its a solved problem, we just need to figure out how they solved it
<ogra> can you try to get your hands on that code and test it ?
<NCommander> ogra: let me see if I can figure out who solved it originally, this was almost a year ago
<ogra> i'll look into livecd-rootfs and the build scripts
<ogra> (or feel free to do the d-cd changes and give them to me)
<ogra> so we have something to get started from
<NCommander> ogra: I can handle the build scripts/d-cd if you want, I have local infrastructure
<ogra> fine then
<ogra> i'll put an action point list together and write up an explanation of what we'll do to david
<NCommander> ogra: right, so I'll make d-cd grow ext support, you'll make livecd handle making a pre-installed image
<NCommander> or do you want me to handle the entirity of the image stack?
<ogra> right, and you try to get your hands on the grow partition code
<NCommander> (this is work I enjoy doing so I don't mind taking it)
<ogra> let me make up the bulletpoint list and we look who does what then (by mail), if you want to start already, start with d-cd
<NCommander> ogra: execellent, I'm just fixing up my local build infrastructure here now
<aaron_> what 's the dbfifo  use for ?
<aaron_> armel-rootfs-201005131535.tgz ?
<aaron_> i cannot find the img file
<ogra> did you tell rootstock to actually build an img ?
<ogra> by default it only builds a tgz
<ogra> you need to use --keepimage
<aaron_> but how to convert armel-rootfs-201005131535.tgz  to an img file ?
<ogra> its described on the RootfsFromScratch wikipage (see channel topic)
<aaron_> dd if=/dev/zero of=ubuntu-arm.img bs=1MB count=0 seek=1024
<aaron_> what size i should to set ,i don't want to waste the space
<hrw-uds> dd if=/dev/zero of=myimage.img bs=1M count=1024
<hrw-uds> mkfs.ext3 myimage.img
<hrw-uds> mount myimage.img /mnt -o loop
<hrw-uds> sudo tar xf tarball.tgz into /mnt
<waleed> hello
<waleed> am trying to run ubuntu in my iphone
<waleed> is there any one tried to do something like that?
<tmzt> waleed: rhobuntu
<tmzt> what phone?
<waleed> Iphone
<waleed> iphone 2g
<tmzt> with the new android kernel support it should be possible
<tmzt> I can try to help you in #htc-linux but I'm not in #iphonelinux or whatever
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-14
<rcn-ee> hey DanaG, i've been playing around with doing something different to build the SGX modules (so far it works with the '02).. (instead of cross building the modules later..) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6.34-devel/files/head:/patches/sgx/
<DanaG> ah, where do those apply?
<rcn-ee> i basicly dumped the gpl modules from the SDK then dumped/wired them into a staging directory...
<DanaG> ah, cool.
<rcn-ee> right now i'm building them against 2.6.34-rc7 but they should work on any kernel source with a staging tree.. now it's just make uimage, make modules.. copy over.. module loads.. ;)
<DanaG> Then what's left to build manually?  Just userspace?  Or wait... those parts would be binary, anway.
<DanaG> ah.  I was hoping to have it be debs -- like packaged fglrx or nvidia.
<rcn-ee> yeap. deb's included. ;)
<rcn-ee> then you just need to run this user script on x86 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6.34-devel/annotate/head:/create_sgx_package.sh
<rcn-ee> i'll tar up a package with an install script...
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> Though, I'll probably need a bigger SD card.
<DanaG> My 2GB card is... oh, 87% full.
<rcn-ee> i use a 2Gb with an extra 1GB for the SDK Demos...
<rcn-ee> have you done a "sudo apt-get clean" to remove any deb's in /var/cache..
<DanaG> yeah... just did it; only freed 17 megs.
<rcn-ee> dang.. you must have isntalled one of the *-desktop's..
<DanaG> I'm not sure... lemme' check.
<DanaG> /dev/mmcblk0p2        1.9G  1.5G  243M  87% /
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/saRgbwgF
<DanaG> dpkg -l
<rcn-ee> yeah a little bit of everything, like any normal system...
<DanaG> I do have an 8GB Cruzer I could use... but it's damn slow (slow as in, 2 megabytes per second write.)
<aaron_> hi all
<aaron_> who have port chrome o arm platform
<aaron_> ?
<aaron_> who have port chrome to arm platform
<Stskeeps>  /g 21
<aaron_liuj>  Error: git version 1.6.3.3 < minimum required 1.6.6
<aaron_liuj> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<cwillu_at_work> weiiiiiiird
<cwillu_at_work> I'm getting qemu segfaults
<cwillu_at_work> which seem to be dependant on the number of lines invoked post debootstrap --second-stage
<cwillu_at_work> I changed my udevd invocation to "strace udevd", and it segfaulted immediately after I got /bin/installer: line 19: strace: command not found :p
 * cwillu_at_work pokes rcn-ee with his 'silly' btrfs :p
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, we might see btrfs by default... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODI1Mg
<cwillu_at_work> that was the cause of the poking :p
<cwillu_at_work> geez
<cwillu_at_work> why link through phoronix?
<rcn-ee> cause it was the first in my news list.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> ugh
<cwillu_at_work> I hate how they don't direct link to anything
<rcn-ee> i know... and they link everything into them selves....
<cwillu_at_work> anyways, for future reference, the proper link is http://www.netsplit.com/2010/05/14/btrfs-by-default-in-maverick/
<cwillu_at_work> and the #btrfs are all lulz :p
<cwillu_at_work> although cmason hasn't said anything yet in there :p
<rcn-ee> i bet.. wasn't fedora 13 btrfs by default? o rwas that only an option...
<cwillu_at_work> no, only an option
<rcn-ee> so how's your week long brtfs sd card test going?
<cwillu_at_work> great
<rcn-ee> it's still alive?
<cwillu_at_work> 700 thousand writes with a sync between each one
<cwillu_at_work> and firefox grinding away the whole time in the background :)
<rcn-ee> very nice...
<cwillu_at_work> and on that note, I'm adding another process to that mix :p
<cwillu_at_work> hey, do you debootstrap lucid often?
<cwillu_at_work> the second command in qemu after debootstrap finishes always segfaults, but I can exec another script immediately after deboostrap finishes, and that seems to work normally
<rcn-ee> every 3 hours.. ;)
<rcn-ee> for the last week or so it isn't sefaulting for me, just dieing... http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/dl/daily/ubuntu-lucid.log
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-15
<cwillu_at_work> oh, but you've seen the segfaults?
<cwillu_at_work> that doesn't look like you're even getting into qemu
<rcn-ee> yeap..  it use to segfault after apt-geting everything in the second stage...
<cwillu_at_work> have you used up all your loop devices?
<cwillu_at_work> well, I seem to have a workaround for the segfaults
<cwillu_at_work> something with the lucid userspace confuses qemu;  like a libc mismatch or something
<rcn-ee> nope.. none's showing up with mount... (the script auto umounts any it finds..)
<cwillu_at_work> if you exec into a new script after debootstrap finishes, you can proceed normally
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, add a -x to the set -e in rootstrap, and send me the next log you get from it
<cwillu_at_work> I'm using a fork rootstrap, but I doubt they've changed a whole lot;  it's still just a glorified wrapper around deboobstrap :)
<cwillu_at_work> forked, rather
<rcn-ee> yeah mine is too, the useful stuff i send up to oliver...
<cwillu_at_work> oh, I see what's going on there now
<cwillu_at_work> dying at gnupg
<cwillu_at_work> or was that the old segfault?
<rcn-ee> i don't remember.. ;)  i'll fire up my script, i got a full mirror here so it's prety quick..
<cwillu_at_work> set -xe in rootstock as well as the installer script that iirc is created from within rootstock
<cwillu_at_work> also, somebody should make an smp versatile kernel :p
<rcn-ee> i think lool's trying to get 512Mb to work first..
<cwillu_at_work> meh, just make a big swap device on a tmpfs
<cwillu_at_work> swappiness=100, and you're laughing
<rcn-ee> I've gotten a nice speed bump from this.. ;) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/image-builder/annotate/head:/patches/05-use-real-hardware.diff  (i give it nice fast harddrive..)
<cwillu_at_work> I'd expect that to be similar to enabling writeback caching on a normal device file?
<cwillu_at_work> performance-gain-wise
<cwillu_at_work> -drive file=${IMAGENAME},aio=native,cache=writeback
<cwillu_at_work> is what I use
<rcn-ee> i think so...  it would also help if i used that drive as my filesystem, it's about 2x faster...
<cwillu_at_work> I spoke too soon as usual
<cwillu_at_work> I got significantly further along, but it still ended in a segfault
<rcn-ee> mine just reached apt-get...  should crash any minute...
<cwillu_at_work> there isn't any qemu special sauce compiled into those qemu kernels is there?
<cwillu_at_work> I guess when I put it like that..
<rcn-ee> i think the cortex-a8 emulation is relatively new in qemu...
<cwillu_at_work> but a karmic debootstrap is rock solid
<rcn-ee> yeap.. and all those packages where armv6....
<cwillu_at_work> ahhhhhhhh
<cwillu_at_work> well that makes some sense of it
<rcn-ee> so one question that comes to my mind... is qemu emulating all the cortex-a8 errata properlly.; )
 * cwillu_at_work giggles and groans
<rcn-ee> and we have the thumb2 bits on too.. which lucid is the first distro to ever try that... Angstrom is just arm mode...
<cwillu_at_work> I see now why we build our packages on actual arms
<rcn-ee> now that 2.6.34's almost in shape, i'm thinking of taking some time to make a 'arm' rootstock...
<cwillu_at_work> wouldn't be hard;  you could basically search and replace the qemu calls with chroot
<rcn-ee> exactly... chroot's are easy.. and we aren't emulating anything..
<cwillu_at_work> I just... wish I could saturate my server doing builds rather than using the real hardware
<rcn-ee> that's one of the big advantages of rootstock...
<cwillu_at_work> stupid segfaults
 * cwillu_at_work tries cortex-a9 for kicks
<rcn-ee> have you tried the beagle qemu target?
<cwillu_at_work> didn't see such a thing
<rcn-ee> i see lool running "qemu-system-arm -M beagle" every once in a while, not sure if it's mainline..
<cwillu_at_work> doesn't show up in qemu -M ?
<rcn-ee> yeap.. just segfauted...
<rcn-ee> what's weird, it gets so close to being done...
<cwillu_at_work> feels racy
<rcn-ee> didn't get the whole log.. here's right after apt-get was done in the internal script... http://pastebin.com/V3LTkeEZ
<cwillu_at_work> ya, not much interesting going on there :/
<rcn-ee> of couse, when i do the next run, it'll segfault earlier... for some strange reason on this pc... the first run will get that far...
<rcn-ee> when they get back from uds, fingers crossed for a duh moment by a qemu guy..
 * cwillu_at_work sighs
<cwillu_at_work> thanks for reminding me that I'm a programmer, and really should be able to solve this sort of thing myself :p
 * cwillu_at_work apt-get sources qemu
<rcn-ee> nah.. 'arm' roostock... then once qemu is fixed, you can run it in emulation.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> I can hurt you... :p
<rcn-ee> one thing i haven't looked direcly into.. is the qemu-kvm a branch/fork of qemu
<cwillu_at_work> -kvm is the mainline of it now, isn't it?
<rcn-ee> well kvm is in the mainline kernel... so qemu-kvm would just also include the extensions needed to utilze that..
<rcn-ee> the only really big thing, in lucid rootstock gets alot farther then qemu in squeeze..
<cwillu_at_work> what release date was squeeze approximately?
<cwillu_at_work> or it's not out yet?
<rcn-ee> mid summer...  still over 1K bugs.. half patched in last report..
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, it's due this summer?
<rcn-ee> yeah, they were saying summer 2010... i'm thinking winter 2010/11.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> ls
<rcn-ee> other then being slow compared to karmic/lucid it's been reliable on my beagles..
<cwillu_at_work> nothing much in debian/patches
<rcn-ee> there's been some activity...  http://git.kernel.org/?p=virt/kvm/qemu-kvm.git
<rcn-ee> to rebuild or not rebuild.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> ya, just not in the patches dir :p
<cwillu_at_work> 13 days ago
<rcn-ee> qemu in lucid is 0.12.3 whereas git is 0.12.4 + 2 weeks of patches..
<rcn-ee> or the head is taged,  not out..
<DanaG> mmm, butter.
<DanaG> Good with toast and garlic.
<DanaG> Or more precisely, a French baguette, I think.
<cwillu_at_work> how _do_ you update our qemu package?
<ogra> Guest83715, so about your suid problem, doesnt genex2fs just take the permissions that are created when creating the chroot ?
<ogra> (i.e. does it reset anypermissions that already exist ?)
<NCommand2r> ogra: sorry, internet here is ****
 * NCommand2r is on a 3G card now
<ogra> NCommand1r, i answered the mail, that should make it better ;)
<NCommand2r> ogra: we can't extract the raw files preserving permissoins without unsquashfs or tar running as root. Its unclear if genext2fs saves permissions as it builds the filesystems
<ogra> why would you extract anything ?
<NCommand2r> ogra: you have to extract the squashfs with the preinstalled system on it, no?
<ogra> livecd-rootfs should just provide us a generated ext3 image
<ogra> i think you are fiddling with the wrong bit here :)
<NCommand2r> ogra: OH, that will work
<NCommand2r> ogra: I think your right.
 * NCommand2r goes to hide in shame
<ogra> nah
<ogra> was a valid issue ... just the wrong design assumption
<NCommand2r> ogra: yeah, fiddling with the wrong bits, although if we're doing this on the image build system, we can just loopmount
<NCommand2r> which solves a lot of headache IMHO, and lets us use EXT4
<ogra> i'll write up the spec tomorrow if i'm back from my fathers place, that should make everything clearer
<NCommand2r> ogra: yeah, I find writing code during UDS can be counterproductive when one's mind is exhausted
<ogra> for code sanity we should just use genext2fs instead of mksquashfs in livecd-rootfs
<NCommand2r> ogra: but if we generate the extX image on the live image builder, then we should just use a loop mount and ext4
<ogra> that can then keep a similar command structure
<NCommand2r> */2 cents*
<ogra> loop mounting will add a new function, using genext2fs will just be a case check and one additional commandline
<NCommand2r> ogra: well, sorta, we still need a new code path to only download that live image, and then excute the boot scripts. Its just not a drop in replacement (sadly)
<ogra> it is
<NCommand2r> ogra: in d-cd?
<NCommand2r> hrm
<NCommand2r> let me wait for your spec
<ogra> i'll show you some code3 next week :)
<NCommand2r> then it will be much clearer
<ogra> -3
<NCommand2r> ogra: yeah, lets save this for next week, I think we're both exhausted from UDS :-/
<NCommand2r> (where are you anyway?)
<ogra> #right, i'm massively sick ...
<ogra> at home
<ogra> carried a bad cold with me ... but dont want to miss my fathers 80est so i'll vanish now
<NCommand2r> ogra: ah, you have the ubuflu
 * NCommand2r has it too
<ogra> i'll write up the spec tomorrow and do some PoC code for livecd-rootfs
<NCommand2r> ogra: I'll assist with the d-cd hacking once I understand your design and help test it all out
<ogra> its identical to the other livecd builds, just that the image name doesnt end with the squashfs suffix
<ogra> use the existing omap code
<ogra> one issue we have here is that MLO needs to sit in the first block of the vfat
<ogra> and that u-boot.bin needs to be in the vfat as well ... beyond that it should be pretty much identical
<ogra> oh, wait, no ...
<ogra> we need code for a second partition to dd the ext2 into ...
<ogra> so it should be a merge of the existing omap and imx51 code
<NCommand2r> ogra: the issue is that we don't want the code to add a pool or anything to the image
<NCommand2r> ogra: that needs to be removed
<ogra> right, i'm talking aboout live
<ogra> we need a two partition image ... code is in imx51
<ogra> but here the first partition isnt raw but vfat
<NCommand2r> ogra: but the live image still has a pool on it and other files beside the squashfs
<ogra> ah, right, that will need special casing, we dont want to use the ship seed
<ogra> or ship-live or however it is called atm
<ogra> there should be code in d-cd wheer you can just disable it
<NCommand2r> ogra: yeah, so this isn't quite as trivial as we wish, but we'll figure it out. lets save it for Monday
<ogra> well, we have all code already, its really more a copy paste job and one extra special case
<ogra> anyway, i'm off
<Martyn> ogra, you on perchance?
<Martyn> I still have your serial cable...
<Omegamoon> I managed to get qemu-arm running with more than 256mb internal memory
<Omegamoon> at least kernel reports the additional memory ;-)
<Omegamoon> anyone knows a quick check to see whether or not the 256+ mb memory can actually be used?
<Omegamoon> this is qemu-0.10.6 using versaltilepb on arm with 850mb memory by the way
<wamills> Hi all.  The arm ubuntu 10.04 info is hard to find.  Any change that the link on the main pages can be updated to not point at the Lucid info and not the Karmic info?
<wamills> umm _to_ point to the Lucid info
<wamills> So, I have been playing with the Lucid netbook install image for beagle
<wamills> I have the netbook install on one SD and am installing to another in a USB reader.
<wamills> From what I can tell the installer does nothing to actually set up u-boot to actually boot the new image, correct?
<wamills> If so I would like to update the wiki page to describe how to do that.
<wamills> I just don't want to do that if I missed something. (I always walk away while the files are coping.  I have never seen it finish.  I alway come back to just the purple wallpaper.
<wamills> > ogra, does netbook install adjust u-boot parameters at all?
<cwillu> rcn-ee, checked latest qemu git tag, still segfaults
<rcn-ee> well it's consistent.. ;)
<cwillu> :)
 * cwillu resigns himself to a future of beaglestock
<Omegamoon> cwillu: what machine are you emulating on qemu?
<rcn-ee> Omegamoon, rootstock context, so versatile..
<Omegamoon> rcn-ee: I just tried to cross the 256mb memory boundary on versatilepb in qemu
<rcn-ee> how'd it go? it didn't fail like before?
<Omegamoon> kernel is reporting 850mb now, and I'm building 'apt' just to see if it works
<rcn-ee> cool
<Omegamoon> I'm hitting a different boundary now, it seems...
<Omegamoon> cpu is 100% all the time ;-)
<Omegamoon> the qemu-system-arm process is using 306mb of memory already, so I guess it works
<Martyn> ogra : Are you on?
<Martyn> I've got your USB -> RS232 adapter.  If I can get your address before leaving Belgium, I can pop it in the mail
 * Viduka Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-09
<peter__> ubuntu arm desktop use  gnome?
<arune> gnome or unity-2d?
<peter__> the gnome depend mono?
<peter__> Is unity-2d desktop manage system?
<lilstevie> peter__: what version of ubuntu
<peter__> lilstevie, 10.10
<ogra_> rsalveti, added ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, thanks a lot!
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: need to grab you a beer later ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> lets first see that we get you through DMB
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, sure :-)
<rsalveti> robclark: check with alf__, my cable is with him
<rsalveti> robclark: and he need just for tomorrow's session
<rsalveti> robclark: so it should be ok for you to take it
<robclark> rsalveti: ok, cool
<hrw> DMB...
<hrw> rsalveti: you attend today's DMB meeting?
<rsalveti> hrw: yup, we both need to attend :-)
<rsalveti> hrw: it is schedule for 16:15, am I right?
<hrw> yes
<rsalveti> cool
<hrw> notes from cross-toolchain-uses starts looking nicer
<rsalveti> robclark|n900: you'll be able to find alf__ at the mem management summit
<rsalveti> guess you're also going to be there
<rsalveti> hrw: are you updating it directly at etherpad?
<rsalveti> hrw: would also be good to check what use cases we should focus on the second session
<rsalveti> hrw: are you creating this additional blueprint?
<NCommander> lool: https://launchpad.net/mukluk
<NCommander> ogra: session time
<ogra_> NCommander, hey, you should make a spec for that
<ogra_> NCommander, on my way
<hrw> rsalveti: I added to whiteboard
<rsalveti> hrw: ok, cool
<rsalveti> hrw: congrats! :D
<hrw> thx
<hrw> rsalveti: your turn in <1h
<rsalveti> we'll see :-)
<hrw> rsalveti is preparing his 'introduce yourself' speech for DMB meeting ;D
<rsalveti> hrw: yeah, don't want to spend more time that I have
<rsalveti> have to drive a session at 17:05
<hrw> ouch
 * ogra_ will be in the room in 5min
<dcordes> hi
<dcordes> Few days ago I tried some natty omap4 image on htcleo machine and had some heavy glitching in unity-2d . I'm wondering if it's worth retrying now that the release is there.
<arune> dcordes: works fine on my ac100
<arune> with released natty
<dcordes> arune: ok. ogra_ already stated pre release version works on ac100
<dcordes> arune: are you able to install normal gnome desktop in your natty release image on ac100 ?
<dcordes> I need an alternative to unity-* in natty omap4 images
<arune> I installed ogras rootfs for maverick and then did dist upgrade to natty
<arune> I think I can choose "normal" gnome and also unity-3d at login but did not try any of them after upgrade to natty
<dcordes> arune: cool. can you try the gnome ?
<arune> dcordes: tomorrow? bed time now ;)
<arune> dcordes: remind me
<dcordes> arune: tjhanks
<rsalveti> dcordes: well, unity-2d always worked fine for the other platforms
<rsalveti> so it could be that you're facing some graphics issues in general
<dcordes> rsalveti: that's what I'm suspecting
<dcordes> rsalveti: I'm looking to create an easy to install rootfs for use on the hd2 in the fashion of maverick images by phh et al
<dcordes> rsalveti: and I don't think using maverick again is progress so I'm considering old gnome session
<dcordes> rsalveti: ... in natty since I doubt I can fix unity-2d
<dcordes> *maverick images by phh et al. for ac100
<rsalveti> well, just use rootstock and build the rootfs you need
<rsalveti> you can also install unity-2d for maverick, we have a ppa for that
<dcordes> I need it vice versa :)
<rsalveti> and actually see if it's a user space issue with natty or if it's actually something triggered by Qt
<dcordes> unity-2d is qt based ?
<dcordes> my framebuffer driver lacks some functions (I also get x error messages) it's really basic. and I never really tried anything qt so the issue might be centered around qt libs
<dcordes> as the efl works flawlessly.
<rsalveti> dcordes: could be the case
<rsalveti> dcordes: yes, it uses Qt
<rsalveti> you can try different graphics system
<rsalveti> by default it's using raster
<rsalveti> so you could also try x11 (native)
<rsalveti> or even a simple Qt application to understand what is the isue
<rsalveti> *issue
<dcordes> rsalveti: raster ?
<rsalveti> if you're willing to fix it
<dcordes> rsalveti: that's interesting. I thought I were running normal xorg
<rsalveti> dcordes: Qt can use different graphics system engines
<dcordes> rsalveti: is it some run time setting ?
<rsalveti> like raster (sw optimized), native (x11, using xrender calls) and opengl (using gl or gles)
<rsalveti> dcordes: yes, you can call any qt application with -graphicssystem foobar
<rsalveti> I know unity-2d is setting raster at the code itself, but last time I checked the command line option has a higher priority when setting the engine
<rsalveti> so it should work
<dcordes> rsalveti: ok so I will just killall unity-2d ... ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: well, unity-2d is a combination of different applications
<dcordes> eek
<rsalveti> launcher, dash, bar, spread
<dcordes> right.. I remember the launcher in ps -A
<rsalveti> dcordes: what kind of issues did you have?
<dcordes> flickering
<dcordes> iirc the unity pricesses automatically reappeared after killing
<rsalveti> dcordes: yes, you can't easily kill the panel and launcher I believe
<rsalveti> you have someone else looking over it to restart it once it's killed
<rsalveti> but I noticed that if you start it quickly you should be fine
<rsalveti> like running killall -9 unity-2d-places; unity-2d-places &
<rsalveti> dcordes: so I'd first recommend you to try the normal gnome interface
<rsalveti> if it works, then you can start a normal qt application and see if that also works fine
<rsalveti> and then you can start unity-2d pieces by pieces by hand
<rsalveti> until you see the problem
<rsalveti> and understand where the bug is
<dcordes> rsalveti: thanks! that sounds like a nice plan. Also if I fail debugging unity-2d I still can use the gnome image. What must I add to --seed in order to get a full gnome-desktop ?
<dcordes> rsalveti: the ubuntu-desktop meta package equivalent
<dcordes> rsalveti: iirc I was desperate about not being able to find a gnome meta package in the pre release natty arm image
<rsalveti> dcordes: gnome is still there, so once you installed ubuntu-desktop you should have it
<rsalveti> for natty it's still just an option you have while login in
<dcordes> rsalveti: seems like I was too fast about removing the rootfs ..
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<dcordes> rsalveti: assuming it wasn't installed I was searching for the package instead of looking for the option
<rsalveti> yeah, a lot of people got confused by the unity migration as the default desktop
<dcordes> rsalveti: thanks a lot for the advise. I will let you know the outcome about unity-2d-* -graphicssystem x11 thing
<rsalveti> dcordes: cool
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-10
<matt_o> any beagleboard xM users on right now?
<sveinse> Is there any benefit to run ureadahead on omap3 ?
<rsalveti> sveinse: don't think so
<ogra_> it speeds up booting on the ac100 though
<dcordes> Hi. Does it make sense to download natty-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz       26-Apr-2011 when you already have that image from 2011-04-22 ?
<ogra_> so i could imagine it helps on omap3 too
<ogra_> dcordes, just upgrade it ... should be fine
<dcordes> ogra_: ok thanks
<matt_o> good morning, guys
<matt_o> I've been using s-video out the last day or two and have noticed that if I just let it idle, it eventually goes to a black screen (like a screen saver) and never seems to come back unless I reboot the beagleboard xM.  has anyone else seen this?  (I don't think I have a screensaver installed)
<ogra_> did you try switching to console and back ?
<ogra_> we have an issue with similar symptoms omn panda wheer that helps
<matt_o> you mean restarting gdm?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> ctrl-alt+f1 ... ctrl-alt+f7
<matt_o> ah.. I'll try it
<matt_o> hmmm now that doesn't seem to help.. but it works on linux/x86 just great <grin>
<matt_o> err.. no, not now
<jo-erlend> what's the status of IGEPv2 support in 11.04? And is it possible to run it on the N900? :)
<ogra_> jo-erlend, talk to rbelem or apachelogger (probably in #ubuntu-devel) theys maintain and n900 image
<jo-erlend> rbelem_?
<jo-erlend> ogra_, how about the igepv2? Do you know anything about that? I have it packed away after moving house, but I'd really love it if it would work well with 11.04.
<ogra_> jo-erlend, nobody in the ubuntu team has tried igep2 i think, but linaro likely has
<jo-erlend> ogra_, yes, I was under the impression that Ubuntu would now use the Linaro kernel by default?
<GrueMaster> jo-erlend: afaik, the natty omap3 images should just work.  You may need to change the x-loader& u-boot, but I don't know.
<ogra_> jo-erlend, no, linaro kernels dont get security or SRU support
<GrueMaster> and rblem is in the #kubuntu & #kubuntu-mobile forums mainly.
<dcordes> In order to debug unity-2d I would like to start the different unity-2d processes manually from a remote shell
<dcordes> I usually put "DIPSLAY=:0 foo" in such case but it doesn't seem to point to the correct display
<dcordes> How to do this correctly ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<rsalveti> should work
<rsalveti> or 0.1 or even 1.0
<rsalveti> you can check where your X is running by reading the logs
<dcordes> rsalveti: none of these seem to work. I'm not sure where in the log I can find it
<dcordes> rsalveti: [   519.853] (II) FBDEV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
<rsalveti> dcordes: can you try with xterm or similar?
<rsalveti> export DISPLAY=0.0
<rsalveti> xterm &
<dcordes> ok
<dcordes> # DISPLAY=0.0 xterm
<dcordes> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<suihkulokki> :0
<suihkulokki> rather than 0.0
<dcordes> DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<dcordes> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<rsalveti> sure, :0.0
<fta> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71323545/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.chromium-browser_11.0.696.65~r84435-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> out of memory of the builder?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-11
<[yzf600]> anyone running pandaboard image from the pandaboard ubuntu guide http://omappedia.org/wiki/Prebuilt_ubuntu_binaries?
<[yzf600]> I've tried the 10.10 and 11.04 nightly and both images get stuck at "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel" step.
<dcordes> rsalveti: "unity-2d-* -graphicssystem native" fixed the flicker problem !
<rsalveti> dcordes: oh, awesome!
<rsalveti> dcordes: so it really seems to be a bug triggered by Qt
<dcordes> But something is wrong with the launcher: I cannot add 'apps' - the button is grey, as is the places button
<dcordes> When unity-2d-places is ran manually, I get following error
<dcordes> 5~unity-2d-places-bin: [WARNING] QWidget::setMinimumSize: (/LauncherContextualMenu) Negative sizes (57,-1) are not possible
<dcordes> On a side note: I can't manage to autologin to the gnome session. In custom.conf what must be put as "DefaultSession=" to start classical-gnome (without effects) ?
<dcordes> s/classical gnome/classic ubuntu session/
<rsalveti> suihkulokki: have a panda for you :-)
<rsalveti> suihkulokki: will test it first and probably give it to you tomorrow
<ZebraDroid> Hey all, I'm trying to build a rootfs image using rootstock but I keep getting stuck on something to do with xulrunner?  Is this a known problem? Is there a way to solve it?
<suihkulokki> rsalveti: ok. just tell me where and when to pick it up
<rsalveti> suihkulokki: sure, I'll give to you directly tomorrow
<rsalveti> if it works well :-)
<rsalveti> if not, we can blame JamieBen1ett :-)
<suihkulokki> heh
<stgraber> ogra_: bug 737899 is what I mentioned earlier (though that's a Linaro thing, not Ubuntu). Apparently I forgot to install SSH on my pandaboard so I'll only be able to test/play with it next week ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 737899 in linux-linaro-mx51 "LXC support in 2.6.38" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737899
<NCommander> ogra: ogra_: ping, need you at some point to discuss workitems for omap4 server
<ogra_> NCommander, no problem, i think my nextsession will be short if you want to do it today
<NCommander> ogra_: yeah, I need ot make sure we agree with necessary workitems re: omap3/4, and I had a though w.r.t. to ubuntu-headless and why we DON'T want to ship it with a seed (long explination required)
<ogra_> well, we surely do want to ship it with a seed (at least i do) but thats not necessarily connected to server
<ogra_> s/seed/ship-seed/
<NCommander> ogra_: well, yes, but I don't want to bloat the ubuntu-headles images
<NCommander> so I want to keep the ubuntu-headless images as is, then add ubuntu-server preinstalls which is ubuntu-headless + server-ship
<ogra_> sure, but i think at least something like openssh-server should be shipped (but not installed)
<NCommander> ogra_: no objection, we need ship seed for preinstalls in all cases
<ogra_> NCommander, makes a lot of sense
<NCommander> ogra_: I'm going to grab cjwatson and discuss how best to do the ship seed (maybe even get an imprompto sesison going, I think we should have some discussion on this)
<ogra_> NCommander, k, do that if you can still get a slot
<NCommander> ogra_: I'll see what I can do
<NCommander> ogra_: Do you know where jani is? I need to touch base with him before the week is out and he keeps vanishing :-/
<ogra_> NCommander, no, no idea but he might be in my next session (in Ond)
<NCommander> ogra_: if you see him, point me my way, I'm in the OEM room.
<NCommander> s/point me/point him/h
<NCommander> Blast, I need coffee
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Arm boot speed session now.  Room 6 - krudy.
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | DYO rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Get Natty whcheated by your mobile again ? its in 30minile it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ | Ideas for Oneric | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/A
<ogra_> ARGH!!!!
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | DYO rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Get Natty while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> GrueMaster, so .... are you cheated by your mobile again ? its in 30min
<GrueMaster> I'm sitting in it now.
<ogra_> funny, i am running (well, just finished) the flash-kernel atm
<ogra_> *session
<flow> hi
<rlameiro> how is it going on uds ?
<ogra_> rlameiro, busy :)
<rlameiro> ogra_: nice :D then. have fun over there
<basiaf> hi ! I'm having wifi issues on the pandaboard running natty. the connections established and dhcpc works, but i get regular outages, signal strength seems fine tough
<basiaf> if anybody got it working, which kernel do you use ? running 2.6.38-1208.11 here
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-12
<FreezingCold> Hey guys!
<dmart> NCommander: ping
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-13
<furibondox> hi guys...
<furibondox> rsalveti, ogra: I've a question about rootstock... when I run --restore-package-cache I see that even if all packages has been copied into /var/cache/apt/archives in the mounted image, the packages that I listed in the mirrorlist file (for example alsa-libs) are not installed and an error occurs:  http://pastebin.com/UYbfGF8k
<furibondox> seems something like that the cache is not sync
<furibondox> but how can I sync the cache?
<ogra_> you need to call rootstock with the --create-package-cache option first
<ogra_> --restore-package-cache is actually only an option to do multiple builds with the exact same seed
<ogra_> as soon as you change a single package you need to re create the cache
<ogra_> if you actually want a freely usable cache i would suggest using approx or apt-cache loally and point to localhost:<port of cacher> with the mirror option
<furibondox> ogra_: yes I did it
<furibondox> but I don't understand why even if all packages I need that already reside in /var/cache/apt/archives in the mounted image are not known during second stage of rootstock
<furibondox> as you can see in the paste-bin the file is copied from the host to the guest: /home/spot/spot-m5/branches/lucid/ubuntu/alsa-base_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3_all.deb' -> `/tmp/tmp.H3JtHN4Eje/tmpmount/var/cache/apt/archives/alsa-base_1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3_all.deb'
<furibondox> sorry... not alsa-base but alsa-utils
<furibondox> `/home/spot/spot-m5/branches/lucid/ubuntu/alsa-utils_1.0.22-0ubuntu5_armel.deb' -> `/tmp/tmp.H3JtHN4Eje/tmpmount/var/cache/apt/archives/alsa-utils_1.0.22-0ubuntu5_armel.deb'
<furibondox> but after locales generation I got this error: E: Couldn't find package alsa-utils
<furibondox> even if it is in cache
<furibondox> the problem disappears only if I comment APT_UPDATE="" in --restore-package-cache section
<furibondox> because in this way it doesn't really use the cache but ask to the mirrors to get the packages
<camm`> Can I ask here about arm7 issues on the gcc compile farm machines?
<dcordes> hi
<camm`> dcordes: Can I ask here about arm7 issues on the gcc compile farm machines?
<dcordes> camm`: try
<camm`> gcc33, running ubuntu 9.10 (armv7l), has a malfunctioning gdb, (no gdb prompt, no backtrace for faults), and I was wondering if there was a special version needed like on sparc64
<camm`> In general, my project is to extend the working armel object loading and relocation to the thumb relocs in the newer abi.
<camm`> (for gcl)
<dcordes> camm`: sometimes it is difficult to approach people here while most are idle. maybe you should also send this to a mailing list
<dcordes> camm`: on launchpad people usually reply quickly to bugs of such kind.
<dcordes> camm`: I had some good experiences with that
<NCommander> ogra_: ping, can you make me drafter on other-o-arm-preinstall-pool?
<dcordes> NCommander: what's other-o-arm ?
<camm`> dcordes: thanks.  But should this go to the compile farm people, or ubuntu?  Is this a known issue on ubuntu-arm?
<dcordes> camm`: I'm not sure in case of doubt maybe send to multiple lists? Personally I don't have much clue about farms :)
<camm`> thanks
<dcordes> bbiab
<dcordes> bug 782326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 782326 in unity-2d "unity-2d: flickers with xf86-video-fbdev on some machines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782326
<dcordes> is there a way to set "-graphicssystem" parameter for all QT programs globally ?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-14
<Matt_O> good morning all... I've noticed that on my beagleboard xM my MAC address changes with every boot which causes me to get a different IP address from my DHCP server every bootup.. I'm trying to set a static IP address using the gnome network manager but since I'm in 640x480/Tv-out mode I can't see the full dialog to save my changes.. lol.. does anyone know where I can edit the configuration for this from the shell?
<Matt_O> I guess I could remove the gnome network manager and do things the old way
<phh>  /etc/network/interfaces:
<phh> auto usb1
<phh> iface eth1 inet static
<Matt_O> yep.. that's the old way I was talking about :)
<phh>   address 42.42.42.42
<phh> ah ok
<phh> you meant NM's config ...
<Matt_O> doing that now
<phh> yeah just don't use NM :D
<Matt_O> yeah I thought it would be nice to use nm... but I realize.. I really don't need it
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-15
<nandinux> hello, someone know something abount any ubuntu version running on nokia n900?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-07
<angeloc> hi guys, q quick question, where is rootstock for precise? there is something I missed?
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: rootstock is deprecated
<angeloc> great! cannot find any documentation, can you point me in the right direction? thanks!
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: the various ancestors/successors are debootstrap, the linaro tools and live-build
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: after all, rootstock was mostly debootstrap+qemu+magic
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/.bin/twb-bootstrap is what I'm doing
<twb> I can't remember if I got cross-arch building working
<twb> multistrap claims to be better than debootstrap for that, I'm not 100% convinced
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb: sorry for not understanding. I used rootstock so many that I cannot live without it, you are saying me that from precise on, I have to fight with three different tools and crying all day?
<twb> "magic" isn't a tool, it's unicorn tears
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: no, thats not what i said.
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: so what is the best approach to emulate rootstock simplicity?
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: to read the very first sentence in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootStock
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: live-build isnot nearly as simple as rootstock
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: then either use a) ubuntu-core or b) continue to use rootstock and ignore deprecation.
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: with rootstock i squeezed really small and functional images for some of my jobs
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: or c) make your way and script live-build
<twb> live-build is definitely hard to get started with
<twb> #debian-live have been talking about writing a replacement in Python to clean up the mess, but I don't think that effort will start until Debian 7 is released
<twb> I cannot comment on rootstock, but if you study my minimalist script it should give you an idea of the techniques that all of these software employ; you can then roll your own script to do exactly what you want, and no more
<twb> ...or use rootstock, or suck it up and learn live-build.  I don't care either way.
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb: i think that deprecating rootstock was a wicked choice, i will use ubuntu-core, but i will have to write an amount of scripts to automatically installe required software into the image
<twb> angeloc: if you don't like it, you can adopt rootstock yourself
<twb> Personally I've never had any involvement in rootstock and I don't care to
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: too bad the person worth addressing is not here at the moment. but as usual - its open source, go do whatever you like. just don't copmlain if other people don't do your work for free.
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb: rootstock was unmaintained? i want to help for sure!
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: rootstock has been marked deprecated for at least one year. i guess the person who did it had good reasons.
<LetoThe2nd> rsalveti: ping, can you maybe comment?
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb: i don't want to complaing anything, simply rootstock was really helpfull and a great valuable tool
<twb> In this case deprecated = unmaintained
<twb> The actual job of bootstrap+qemu is not really that hard
<rsalveti> it's just because we're not using anymore for any reason, we're using live-build with qemu
<rsalveti> to cross assemble the images
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb: i'm really curios on the why rootstock was deprecated, i'll try to contact salveti
<twb> angeloc: probably because nobody gave a shit anymore and <something else> was what they had switched to
<rsalveti> it goes more with the "ubuntu way"
<rsalveti> and nowadays we also have the ubuntu-core tarball
<rsalveti> depending on how you're planning to use it
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: no need to, he's here, alive and klicking already :)
<rsalveti> http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=people/fboudra/ubuntu-build-service.git;a=tree;f=precise-armhf-ubuntu-desktop;hb=HEAD
<rsalveti> here's how we're building our linaro ubuntu desktop based image
<rsalveti> it's not that hard, you just need to write down the scripts correctly
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: thanks, i'll give a look
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: more complicated than rootstock, but feasible
<rsalveti> I think we could create a simple interface for live-build if necessary, at least to be as easy as rootstock
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: i will be glad to help! why rootstock was deprecated?
<rsalveti> angeloc: simply because we started using live-build and I personally didn't have time to keep it uptodated
<rsalveti> and we had a few bugs with it, mostly related with qemu + mono before mono was dropped from the desktop
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: i can keep on with rootstock if there is intrest
<rsalveti> while I'd prefer moving to a live-build based solution, I'm not against someone else to maintain it, if we have people interested on it still
<rsalveti> angeloc: you can simply create your own bzr branch of it, and make it work again
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: i'm using it on lucid for long time and i know of people and companies using it
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: for me, it works really well!
<rsalveti> then I can try to have a look to merge all the code, and then add you to the maintainers group
<rsalveti> there are a few bugs and merge proposals to be reviewed as well
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd, twb, rsalveti: well, fantastic, i'm active in other ubuntu projects, but not as a maintainer, really happy! Can I look at these works before accepting (to see if it's feasible)?
<rsalveti> angeloc: you can find the project at https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock
<twb> angeloc: please stop addressing me by name; I've stopped caring about your issue.
<rsalveti> the are questions, merge proposals, bugs, everything :-)
<angeloc> rsalveti: ok, simply the rootstock page on launchpad
<angeloc> rsalveti: ok, i think it feasible! honestly, do you think it's better to continue rootstock development or switch to a more userfriendly frontend for live build?
<angeloc> rsalveti: i'm really intresting help ubuntu!
<rsalveti> angeloc: it's a lot easier to fix rootstock, fixing or creating something based on live build seems to be better for long term, but would require more time to invest on it
<angeloc> rsalveti: ok, I think that it's better starting with something done, on the way when i 'll learn something more, i'll start a new project
<angeloc> rsalveti: linaro has linaro-media-create
<angeloc> rsalveti: rootstock is a bash script, maybe could better to start a python live-build interface for the near future ...
<coelhao> i'm new to embedded world and i have a mx52 freescale board with their image with uboot and ubuntu 10.04. this image boot into x by default and i needed it to boot into command line. can someone help me?
<coelhao> s/mx52/mx53
<xranby> coelhao: "x" in ubuntu 10.04 is started by the /etc/init.d/gdm script
<xranby> coelhao: if you want to prevent gdm from starting   you can a) uninstall it
<coelhao> xranby, i already tried it but i get a black screen. and i would prefer not to. how can i change the runlevel?
<xranby> coelhao: the console are mostly a black screen...      you can change runlevel using    telinit
<xranby> telinit 3   switched to runlevel 3
<xranby> switches
<coelhao> xranby, yes, but the prompt didn't appear. but i would like to boot it into text mode. not change the runlevel after i boot into graphical mode
<xranby> coelhao: to get a prompt  check that your system starts a getty (login) on your tty
<xranby> coelhao: /etc/init/tty1.conf
<xranby> coelhao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/973578/
<coelhao> xranby, it's equal to mine
<xranby> coelhao: can you try press ctrl+alt+f1 and check if you arrive at the tty1 login prompt on your mx52 board
<coelhao> xranby, sure. yes, i go to the tty1
<xranby> coelhao: unless gdm starts you should arrive at this tty1 on bootup..  sorry i am not sure why your system presents you at a different tty on bootup
<coelhao> xranby, thank you very much anyway!
<angeloc> rsalveti: is there a tutorial or somthing like that to build an arm image with ?
<angeloc> rsalveti: live-build?
<prpplague> cooloney: hey bud
<prpplague> fyi, for anyone interested in lcd panels for beagle and panda, tincantools now has lvds lcd kits in stock - http://tincantools.com/product.php?productid=16165&cat=0&page=1&featured
<cooloney> prpplague: hey, man, why not come to Oakland for Ubuntu developer summit
<prpplague> when is it?
<ogra_> yeah, jump on your bocycle and come over :P
 * prpplague isn't really a ubuntu developer
<ogra_> *bicycle
<ogra_> prpplague, it just starts
<prpplague> ahh
 * prpplague has too much to do right now 
<ogra_> pfft, excuses, excuses
<ogra_> :=
 * GrueMaster wishes he was in Oakland right now.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> you are missed here
<cooloney> GrueMaster: miss you, man
<GrueMaster> cooloney: I miss me too.
<hrw> prpplague: go to HongKong for Linaro Connect than ;D
<prpplague> hrw: yea i wanted to
<prpplague> hrw: couldnt swing it on the budget
<hrw> understood
<prpplague> hrw: would be a good trip too
<ogra_> ndec, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-drop-preinst-images in case you are intrested
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Why?  Because they can't test them?
 * GrueMaster remembers he no longer cares, wanders off again.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-08
<scientes> any modern arm netbooks?
<scientes> is it still all TABLET TABLET TABLET
<scientes> or is the AC100 still the cutting edge? with only 512MB ram
<scientes> and where can i buy the ac100?
<twb> scientes: I use TF101 as a netbook
<twb> Otherwise you only have those shitty samsung and nanonotes and stuff
<scientes> what about this one http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/products/touchbook.htm ?
<scientes> eek single-core
<twb> It looked good but it's one of those "hey I made this in my basement" products
<twb> like the pandora
<scientes> oooh T101 looks good
<scientes> 1GB ram
<twb> scientes: TF101 is a cunt to actually support all the peripherals like bt tho.
<scientes> does it have the non-free nvidia driver? and does nouveau run on it?
<twb> lilstevie has been working on it
<scientes> how about that 5MP camera?
<twb> I've never even tried to use the camera
<scientes> is there some reasonable camera software?
<twb> Um, I'm running ubuntu on mine
<scientes> eek $600 is a bit big on the pricetag
<scientes> well, i guess i've never tried debian/ubuntu as A camera
<scientes> only managing photos from other camera
<twb> I got mine to the point where it would give me an xterm and ssh and 802.11 and then I stopped caring about doing it "right"
<scientes> lol, why not just use a dev board then , thats alot cheaper
<twb> scientes: because dev boards do not have 10hr battery life
<scientes> soooo again, what about nvidia prop, + nouveau
<twb> scientes: AFAIK you cannot get accelerated graphics on it unless you run ChromeOS kernel
<scientes> so is the price still $600?
<twb> But there was some progress being made around 3.3 or 3.4 IIRC
<scientes> twb, how about nouveau on ARM?
<twb> NFI
<scientes> and does the nvidia prop have a open-source shim too?
<twb> Re price, it's now about two gens behind current, so probably it's $400 new
<scientes> ok, where can i get it?
<twb> scientes: random netbook vendor?  I got mine in officeworks or JB Hifi
<scientes> im actually just going to recommend it to my dad
<twb> Oh, so he's going to run android on it?
<scientes> not sure
<scientes> id much rather something that is OSS
<twb> If you care about freedom, you might look at the efika mx or the yeloong loongson
<twb> You can't walk into a store and get them, and they're crap hw, but they're very free
<scientes> the yeloong is sure interesting
<twb> Yeeloong is a stone cold bitch to get.  I have someone in china that has been trying to buy me one for like two years.
<scientes> the only arm device i have is the sheevaplug which is extremely free
<twb> sheevaplug is shite, I have one
<scientes> yep
 * scientes really wants armv7
<twb> And the pogo burns out if you use both nics
<scientes> honestly you dont need two nics
<twb> If you want to run debian armhf or current ubuntu, you *need* armv7 anyway
<scientes> people dont understand that MAC layer and ip layer are seperate
<scientes> yes, armhf is really where it is out
<scientes> and this oneis too slow for alot of things
<twb> scientes: physical separation is a Good Thing though, e.g. for a router
<scientes> however it makes a great mail server
<TheMuso> twb: The pogo could have been a useful router, but if it burns out when you use the 2 NICs...
<twb> TheMuso: if you use them at gige speed IIRC
<scientes> twb, well, i've done it without that, which people dont understand that they can do
<scientes> I just turn on transparent bridging mode in the "modem"
 * scientes of which every one ive seen for a while is a rebranded ar47 mips
<twb> TheMuso: passively cooled
<TheMuso> twb: Right, and I would want to do that, given I have 100mbps cable, which is actually set at 120mbps by Telstra.
<scientes> from TI
<twb> AR47 huh?  Is that a mashup of Kalashnikov and Stoner rifles? ;-)
<twb> TheMuso: you lucky bastard
<TheMuso> twb: yes I am fortunate enogh to be able to get that.
<twb> Did you suck trujillo off or something
<TheMuso> No.
<scientes> twb, http://paste.debian.net/167804/
<TheMuso> he is no longer involved with Telstra.
<scientes> they all have root telnet enabled by default from LAN
<TheMuso> If he was, I doubt I'd have 100mbps cable.
<scientes> http://paste.debian.net/167805/
<scientes> oh wait, ar7, little freudian slip
<scientes> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TI-AR7
<scientes> twb, so is the TF101 fairly well supported by ubuntu?
<twb> scientes: not really
<twb> scientes: but talk to lilstevie_
<twb> scientes: ARM is not like x86 where you can just buy a box and most stuff will work
<twb> scientes: ARM is more like you buy a box and *maybe* you can actually install *something* and it'll even boot, after six months
<scientes> twb, well I guess my exp with sheevaplug mainline-ness has me a little diff on expectations
<twb> Shrug
<scientes> I am aware that there are plenty of non-free drivers on arm
<twb> The situation is plenty better if you pick a box that lots of devs are also running
<scientes> of course, thats why i ask here...
<scientes> something like the vivaldi
<twb> But AFAIK that only one like that atm is the panda
<twb> And that's not a netbook
<scientes> however a keyboard is kinda nice, i guess you can always use a usb keyboard
<twb> scientes: not always :-)
<twb> USB is master/slave (not peer/peer, like 1394), so if the tablet is set up as a slave, you can't hook up slave HIDs to it
<scientes> twb, worked with the sheevaplug :)
<scientes> oh yeah, usb gadget ports i see
<scientes> 1394 also happens to support instant root.....
<scientes> via DMA
<twb> If you care about that you might as well avoid all EFI and ACPI too
<twb> Good luck with that
<scientes> and System Management Mode
<twb> http://www.cyber.com.au/~twb/doc/tf101.txt are some old notes when I was actually trying to get my tf101 working fully
<twb> There are newer models, e.g. TF Prime
<scientes> classy quote of
<scientes>    http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflections_on_Trusting_Trust :)
<scientes> twb, the thing with 1394 is that you can easily reprogram an iPod
<scientes> and if you HAVE firewire and someone just wants to sync their iPod you would be an asshole to refuse (of course they all just use usb now, so its kinda moot)
<scientes> so id rather not have 1394 at all
<twb> Well I don't know about that, but 1394 is IMO a categorically better protocol than USB
<twb> When USB starts up, it has to fucking POLL for devices
<twb> And I get the impression that USB 2 and 3 just layer more cruft on, instead of paring it down
<scientes> http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/physical-memory-attacks-via-firewire-dma-part-1-overview-and-mitigation
<twb> Shrug.  You fix that by downgrading MUST to SHOULD in the spec.
<twb> Presumably the MMU should be preventing the 1394 device from speaking DMA to an arbitrary hunk of RAM
<scientes> or by using an IOMMU
<twb> Right
<scientes> twb, you can't do it with a MMU, you need an IOMMU
<twb> Aren't they standard these days?
<scientes> not even on x86
<scientes> in the CPUs they are standard, but few chipsets support it
<twb> I thought AMD included them all the time
<twb> Fair enough
<twb> I wonder how, as a hardware buyer, I could check if a part would speak to my IOMMU
<scientes> yeah, i've been excited about them for a while, whichout getting one,
<scientes> I think telling people they can run windows in a VM and forward a whole GPU is a good selling point for those that play alot of games
<twb> I wouldn't know.  I don't connect games machines to a network, and I don't dual-boot them as anything other than games machines
<scientes> you wouldn't have to, networking is optional in virtualization
<scientes> just means you can run both at the same time
<twb> That assumes you trust the virtualization layer
<scientes> otherwise you need wine for graphics
<scientes> of course
<twb> I certainly don't trust it as much as an air gap
<djszapi> Hey! What type of ubuntu would you recommend for this toughbook ? http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughpad/us/secure-tablet-specs.asp Shall I put some ubuntu-arm on this ? If yes, which version ?
<djszapi> perhaps 12.04 ?
<djszapi> or would it be better to use 11.10 ?
<gildean> djszapi: i'd start with the latest and only look back if absolutely necessary
<gildean> what cpu is that running on?
<djszapi> actually, not arm.
<djszapi> I was wrong.
<gildean> i've only played around with the "normal" toughbooks, never seen an arm-based one
<djszapi> is 12.04 stable ?
<gildean> 12.04 is released and marked as lts
<gildean> lts = long term support (five years of updates)
<gildean> imo the best release since 10.10
<djszapi> shall I use 32 or 64 bit ?
<djszapi> I have been using 64 bit on desktop since ever.
<djszapi> but I am unsure if that is a risky selection for a toughbook.
<gildean> djszapi: on arm?
<gildean> ah, it wasn't arm
<djszapi> gildean: it is apparently not an arm, no.
<gildean> i'd use 64bit then
 * djszapi is downloading the "12.04 ubuntu desktop i386" version.
<djszapi> ok, redownloading...
<gildean> iirc there are absolutelu no reason to use 32bit anymore if your processor is capable of 64
<gildean> or afaik more than iirc
<gildean> as there used to be some problems, but really haven't seen any for years
<amitk> gildean: if it is memory-contrained (<2Gb) I'd used 32-bit to same some memory, but for almost everything else 64-bit makes sense
<gildean> yeah, true
<amitk> *save
<gildean> but memory is so cheap these days, all of my crappy boxes have at least 4GB
<gildean> basically you can get ddr2 for free
<gildean> both dimm and so-dimm
<djszapi> 8 GB memory
<djszapi> ddr3
<gildean> yeah, with 32bit you would waste 5GB
<amitk> gildean: not with 32-bit LPAE kernels
<djszapi> I guess this still works nowadays: "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.img of=/dev/sdX bs=1m "
<djszapi> (having issues with the usb-creator because of the python 2 and 3 mess ;)
<gildean> amitk: i've never tried, does it actually work well?
<amitk> gildean: sure
<gildean> compared to actually having 64bit?
<gildean> not that there would be any point of running 32bit if the cpu has the instruction set, but anyways
<amitk> gildean: it is for people that are stuck on 32-bit for some app that doesn't run on 64-bit (used to be Skype, etc., but no longer)
<gildean> yeah, a thing of the past that i never tried
<gildean> and prolly never will
<djszapi> gildean: does this version use unity ?
<djszapi> I am just worried about the autohide.
<djszapi> the bar on the left, thati s.
<djszapi> that is*
 * djszapi is making "dd if=/home/lpapp/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M"
<amitk> djszapi: to a USB key? I use "startup disk creator" in ubuntu
<gildean> djszapi: unity has been the default desktop since 11.04, but the latest version doesn't have autohide by default
<djszapi> thanks god :)
<gildean> you can set it under appearances if you want to try
<gildean> it also has a sensitivity-bar so you can adjust the "pressure" needed to show the launcher
<jhobbs> how do i do that
<jhobbs> adjust the pressure
<jhobbs> i'd like to adjust it to 0 please!
<djszapi> gildean: err....touch does not really work after the "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" screen...
<djszapi> on my toughbook, that is.
<djszapi> booting from the usb flash drive...
 * djszapi already sees ubuntu's poor hardware support for even installing that :(
<gildean> jhobbs: under appearance->behavior
<gildean> djszapi: did you "try ubuntu" first?
<djszapi> like I said, I cannot even touch stuff
<djszapi> no touch input accepted.
<gildean> ok, so the touchscreen doesn't work ootb
<djszapi> right
<gildean> you'll need a mouse
<djszapi> I do not have yet another usb port on the device
<djszapi> just one, for the installation media
<gildean> no bt mice or usb-hubs around?
<djszapi> no, sorry.
<gildean> toughbook should come with a usb-hub
<djszapi> ok found a hub, but not related to the toughbook though
<djszapi> interesting that I was able to remove the usb flash drive for putting the usb hub in there without loosing the ubuntu screen
<gildean> at least the ones i've seen all had a 2-port hub with rubber cap
<djszapi> oh, now it complains.
<djszapi> have to reboot, I presume.
<gildean> yeah
<djszapi> gildean: I do not have the toughbook connected to the internet
<djszapi> will that cause issues ?
<djszapi> I have downloaded an about 700 MB iso.
<djszapi> desktop AMD64 ISO, that is.
<gildean> if you want to get the touchscreen working, i'm sure you'll ned something from the internet
<djszapi> "Download updates while installing" box is unchecked.
<gildean> but for installing internet is not needed
<djszapi> gildean: installer crashed :(
<gildean> djszapi: did you actually run the live-version first?
<djszapi> gildean: nope
<gildean> maybe just try that first?
<djszapi> gildean: keeps crashing after a reboot :(
<djszapi> gildean: what to do with the try ?
<djszapi> I would need to install the system in the end anyway
<gildean> i'd start by googling
<djszapi> for ?
<gildean> the model + ubuntu
<djszapi> nothing found previously.
<gildean> or something like that
<gildean> also, you might be better off asking in the general ubuntu-channel instead of here
<djszapi> I am now trying a customized installation
<djszapi> gildean: to be honest, I rarely got help in #ubuntu, but will try there.
<gildean> djszapi: then maybe on your countrys own channel
<gildean> usually less people and more eager to help
<angeloc> hi guys, do you know of a cheap arm panel pc as a complete product that you can recommend? I have plenty of beagleboard, pandaboard, igep platform, but for each one you have to develop an enclosure, find a compatible lcd with touch, etc ...
<LetoThe2nd> use $SONSUMERGRADETABLET
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: tablet is not the same, they have not gpio ports easly accessible and generally lacking an ethernet port or an sd card reader, or usb or external monitor... htey are simply tablets, not panel pcs ...
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: but they are cheap and come with an enclusure ;P
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: yes sure, but they are made for entertain!
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: use http://www.phytec.de/de/produkte/low-cost-pnp-systeme/produktdetails/p/physys.html and put http://www.phytec.de/de/produkte/module-im-ueberblick/phycard/produktdetails/p/phycard-xl2.html inside
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: or generally ask them.
<ogra_> alternatovely just buy a lilliput LCD panel and attach it to one of your boards
<angeloc> ogra_: yes it's what's i'm doing, but for some projects (here in Italy we are very strong with industrial automation) you cannot go wi a board with a monitor attacched
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: and it's really a waste of time to ask for quotations, i'm looking for something well engineered with a clear price that I can order also in quantity of one!
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: i'm working for an electronics manufacturing company, we can create our platform, but we prefer to buy something done!
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: well then you can ask http://www.garz-fricke.de/ or http://www.ultratronik.de/
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: but saying: "i want exactly one, i want it now, i want it cheap, and it has to offer everything" is usually a bad starting point.
<ogra_> well, i dont know any such device you can buy of the shelf beyond what i could google
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: an ac100 and an usb gpio expander :)
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: you don't say this when you buy your new shiny laptop! I'm aware of compromises, sure!
<ogra_> haha
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: it even would run ubuntu, then.
<ogra_> but is lacking a touchscreen
<LetoThe2nd> angeloc: no, i'm just pointing out that you are very demanding and showing neither own effort nor willingness to trace any possibilities, you only say over and over again "i don't like that because of X, now give me the next suggestion". sorry, but that how you apper to me.
<angeloc> LetoThe2nd: but going trough asking quotation, make a custom design, sign a non disclosure agreement, no this is not our way. Nevertheless we are an electronics manufacturing company, why ask someone else to make what we can do? I want a product, nobody assemble his laptot!
<LetoThe2nd> nayways, i have given my ideas, mostly afk then again.
<ogra_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5Nzk
<ogra_> heh
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: i found this, http://www.developmentboard.net/board-packages/119-tenbyten6410-with-megadisplay7s-with-7pe.html
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: it's like what i'm looking for, but cannot find a great support for linux (or ubuntu) it's a derivative of friendlyarm 6410
<ogra_> is it v7 ?
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: no.
<ogra_> no ubuntu then
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: yes, no ubuntu
<angeloc> ogra_, LetoThe2nd: i'm falling in love with igep platform, really small and amazing, but we have to make too internal work to make a product
 * ogra_ goes for a smoke and then moves to the next UDS session
 * LetoThe2nd goes off for the night
<janimo`> marvin24, hi, did you say you had a 3.4 based ac100 tree somewhere ?
<ogra_> janimo`, its somewhere in his gitorious trees
<ogra_> janimo`, i'm running 3.1 here btw
<janimo`> ogra_, I checked the git repo but did not see a branch with 3.4
<janimo`> if there is one it makes sense to upload that and skip other versin altogether
<ogra_> i have it cloned but not with me atm
<ogra_> only if it fully works
<ogra_> we should test it vs the 3.1 tree
<ogra_> janimo`, http://gitorious.org/ac100/marvin24s-kernel/trees/for-next
<janimo`> ah, for-next
<travalas> I'm curious what is the ubuntu kernel to be used for the beagleboard-xM?  I see linux-image-omap but there are references to x86 in the description.
<GrueMaster> travalas: The beagleXM kernel is the same rev as the x86/amd64 kernel.  It is from the mainline kernel.org stuff (not a dev kernel like the omap4/mx5/ac100 kernels).
<GrueMaster> So, for 12.04, it is 3.2.  Not sure what kernel will ship with 12.10.
<travalas> GrueMaster: so linux-image-omap is indeed correct?
<GrueMaster> I believe so, yes.  To be sure, give me a sec to remote in to my home network.
<travalas> i think i was using a nonstandard kernel on my beagleboardXM and i'd like to get back to the "stock kernel"
<GrueMaster> linux-image-omap is a meta package.  You will want linux-image-<kernel version>-omap (i.e. linux-image-3.2.0-23-omap).
<GrueMaster> If your system has the stock kernel installed, you can easily switch with "sudo flash-kernel <kernel>"  (sudo flash-kernel vmlinuz-3.2.0-23).
<GrueMaster> Look in /boot
<infinity> travalas: The references to x86 in the package description are just a cosmetic packaging bug, linux-image-omap is indeed the correct package to have installed.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-09
<Essobi> :D
<Essobi> TY for creating a v7 distro.  There's hope yet my v4 will run something current yet. :D
<it-39> salve
<it-39> sorry for my english I'm an Italian user, there is a live distro for ARM11?
<LetoThe2nd> it-39: not in terms of ubuntu. namely for the raspberry pi, there is none :P
<it-39>  LetoThe2nd  tank's
<travalas> is there a meta package for ubuntu server on arm?
<GrueMaster> travalas: Yes.  "apt-get install server^".
<GrueMaster> Or if you are running on omap/omap4, use the ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server image.
<GrueMaster> If you want to install to a usb drive, use the netboot image.  The task list will have Ubuntu server as an option.
<travalas> GrueMaster: thanks!
<gildean> i was given a galaxy tab 8.9 at work
<gildean> anyone have any idea if someone has tried ubuntu on it?
<gildean> seems to be running on tegra2
<gildean> didn't know samsung even made tegra2-devices
<ogra_> gildean, yes, there should be images somewhere on the internet ...
<ogra_> gildean, asl lilstevie once he is around, i suppose he knows where to find them
<ogra_> *ask
<gildean> ok, cool
<gildean> it's always fun to break new devices just after getting them
<gildean> i'm running a ics-beta on it now, doesn't actually feel too bad on the tablet
<ogra_> hehe
<gildean> and almost certainly i'm going to install it back, but i want to try ubuntu out too
<Tofe> Hi !
<Essobi> howdy
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-10
<smp4488> is there a 12.04 netinstall image for omap3?
<smp4488> actually just found it http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap/netboot/
<Essobi> ls -lart
<Essobi> woops... wrong window. :D
<Essobi> Any support for ARMv4?
<GrueMaster> Essobi: No
<GrueMaster> See topic
<twb> GrueMaster: is there an old (but not yet EOLd) release that predates the v7-only changes?
<twb> Otherwise I guess we direct people to Debian?
<GrueMaster> V7 was added in 10.04, and that version was only an 18 month cycle for arm.  jaunty was armv5, karmic was armv6+vfp.
<GrueMaster> Yes, anything less than armv7 should go to debian.
<twb> Ah, that's probably why my confusion, because I am used to thinking of 10.04 as LTS
<twb> Essobi: so the short answer is try #debian-arm on OFTC
 * janimo` is glad to see the plan to go with live-only installers for arm in 12.10
<morphis> hm, anyone has experience with cross-building vala application in a sbuild environment on a amd64 host?
<harsh_> hi, I was going through panda's spec on pandaboard.org and it does say that it has audio out/in jack, however http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard_FAQ#I_am_not_able_to_record_Audio_using_Mic-in.3F suggests that its a LINE-IN and not mic (the top connector on panda). I am actually trying to record audio on panda, and havent got success yet, anyone help ?
<sveinse> Anyone who knows a quick and simple way to have a login-less shell on a serial tty ?
<hrw> sveinse: cd /etc/init;cp tty1.conf ttySERIALPORTNAME.conf
<hrw> maybe also edit file to change serial port name inside
<hrw> and change getty to bash probably
<sveinse> Well, its the latter point which is my question. So simply refrain from using getty would be the simplest, right
<sveinse> I forsee an issue with running bash as an unprivileged user from init though
<sveinse> Perhaps start-stop-daemon will be at my disposal for this...
<hrw> sveinse: linaro has something in images for it
<Nikropht-ofc> Which ARMv7 Family is best suited for Ubuntu 12.4?
<GrueMaster> Nikropht-ofc: Not sure I understand your question.  Ubuntu 12.04 should work on any Cortex A8/A9 compatible SOC privided you have a bootloader and kernel support.  12.04 also has support for some devices already, with images ready to run.
<Nikropht-ofc> GrueMaster: thx
<phako> hi. Is there any chance of getting gst-dsp to work on precise armhf or should I just give up?
<rcn-ee> phako, which board? does it just lag really slow?
<phako> beagleboard C3
<phako> the decoding is _really_ slow and it looks like it's all in software
<rcn-ee> yeah, i haven't had it work on my c4 since, 3.0.x or something, just really slow..
<phako> meh
<phako> additonaly the software mp3 decoder seems broken
<phako> rcn-ee: so this is more a kernel issue than a sf/hf issue?
<rcn-ee> that should be done in software on the arm core.. it's probally the correct audio channel isn't enabled..
<phako> rcn-ee: no, it happily crashes in libmad somewhere
<rcn-ee> ah, haven't seen that yet..
<rcn-ee> the problem is, it's more, no one other then nokia was working on dspbridge/gst-dsp with their n900....  it would be nice to get dsplink working, then we could use the dsp stuff from angstrom which is more maintained..
<phako> does this dsplink cooperate with gstreamer as  well?
<phako> or is that the "get it working" part?
<rcn-ee> get it working, relates to building the dsp kernel modules and other dsp stuff...  with gst-dsp we just used the prebuild dsp bins..
<rcn-ee> you can see a number of the dsp-link related tools here: https://github.com/Angstrom-distribution/meta-ti/tree/master/recipes-ti
<phako> right
<phako> so I either get angstrom and have to rebuild a s*tload of stuff or go for debian stable and basically have to do the same...
<rcn-ee> yeap, that's the road i was on... then got dspbridge/gstdsp working so i stopped and used that..
<phako> oh, it doesn't handle mpeg2 anyway :-/
<trelane> is there a smaller (console only) image than the 12.04 LTS desktop image?
<trelane> (OMAP3)
<trelane> hrm appears core is what I want
<infinity> trelane: core needs a bit of effort to make it work.  You might be after server.
<infinity> trelane: (core has no bootloader or kernel, it's just a rootfs)
<trelane> aah
<infinity> server's footprint is reasonably small if you remove the package pool after you install.
<infinity> Just see the top of sources.list post-install.
<trelane> not worried about space
<trelane> more worried about resources after boot
<infinity> Ahh.
<trelane> and I do not need a desktop :)
<infinity> Then, yes, server is what you want.
<trelane> need bash, cron, apache, possibly perl-snmp
<trelane> later I'll need lots of beers and crying
<infinity> ;)
 * trelane misses the days of rootstock "I want the following packages, here's a serial port, now go pretend to do something"
<rcn-ee> trelane, i'm still in those days. ;)
<trelane> I'm jealous!
<infinity> The server image will get you a similar (but less broken-by-design) result.
<infinity> If you have an external drive, you could also boot a d-i netboot image.
<infinity> (Which I'd recommend)
<trelane> right now I'm trying to get the thing up far enough to poll an analog pin
<trelane> and make sure I get how that works
<trelane> beyond that
<trelane> I promise nothing :)
<trelane> Im just going to throw this on the sd card and move on with life (hopefully)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-05-11
<DrivenMad> I am looking for any information on ubuntu for android. I saw the ubuntu website for it. Have they set a release date?? or are theere any ohter resources or betas out there?
<twb> If you're talking about that press release thing, it's not something you -- an end user -- can get.
<twb> It either comes with your device, or it doesn't.
<DrivenMad> i see.. i did see it was a call out to companies... that sucks.. I was hoping there would be a ubuntu based os that an android device would boot to.. no android :)
<DrivenMad> i currently have a droid x and a hp touchpad running backtrack in a chrott enviroment... was hoping for something that you could just boot to like a pc :)
<twb> DrivenMad: it was IMO a misleading press release
<twb> "look how cool we are!... btw you can't have this"
<twb> What do you expect from a company-run distro :P
<DrivenMad> right !!!  waht a bummer.. after seeing the demo.. i was drooling!!
<DrivenMad> I need to learn more about how the android devices handle there boot process and figure out how to boot an arm based distro natively :)
<twb> IIRC it's ubuntu's version of a technology that already existed for some other oS
<twb> I can't remember the name though
<DrivenMad> i have a bunch of old droids, droidx 's laying around.. would love to put them to use :)
<DrivenMad> very cool :)
<twb> If they're armv7 you might be able to flash ubuntu onto them and just not have android on there at all
<DrivenMad> that is the goal, i started working on long ago getting monitor mode on a original droid. i got kismet running 3 or 4 times, then monitor mode stopped working... i thought about itagain with the newer faster devices i have now
<DrivenMad> hummm render farm, or lolz.. a droid cloud :)
<angeloc> rsalveti: as said some days ago, I'm intrested in keeping rootstock alive and fixing bugs.
<angeloc> rsalveti: so I made a branche and started fixing lp:~angeloc/project-rootstock/project-rootstock/
<angeloc> rsalveti: i added a new intresting feauter, on commandline and gui, -u / --ubuntu-core to use ubuntu-core as base insted going into full rootfs biulding
<GrueMaster> angeloc: Cool.  That will come in very handy.
<angeloc> GrueMaster, rsalveti: i'll do a PPA as soon as possible, so it can be easily installed on precise
<marcosx86> hello, anyone can help me creating a uboot image (mkimage) for ARM?
<mahmoh> does anyone know if qemu-system-arm can be called via libvirt in precise (on x86)?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-06
<DemoOn> ok, im making homework for school and i need a little help, how do u receive variable from console to .c file? like i call program by command "qemu-arm  ./aritm 10" and i need to receive that variable "10" in my .c file
<infinity> DemoOn: http://crasseux.com/books/ctutorial/argc-and-argv.html
<DemoOn> infinity: y, and how do u access that variable from assembler file?
<DemoOn> infinity: if im calling function on c "aritm(argv[1])"
<DemoOn> please some1
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-07
<doomlord> does ubuntu-arm (desktop) run on any of the 1080p phones (galaxy s4, htc one, sony experia-z)
<ogra_> it could ... if you get xorg to work
<doomlord> n7 runs it best i guess ?
<ogra_> well, we dropped all desktop images apart from panda for 13.10
<doomlord> is arm/ubuntu work focussed on ubuntu-touch i
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and arm server (with arm64)
<ogra_> the desktop image is only there to test desktop apps for the convergence in 14.04
<ogra_> to make sure we dont have regressions on an app level until 14.04 starts and the desktop runs in Mir
<doomlord> would you advise against installing ubuntu-arm on my n7
<ogra_> well, there is an unfixed touchscreen bug
<doomlord> ah what does it do
<ogra_> as long as you use it with kbd and mouse you should be fine
<ogra_> it locks up the touch input
<doomlord> ouch :)
<doomlord> i liked the idea of an arm ultraportable computer but it seems its not needed, touch-tablet OS's deliver what people want mostly
<ogra_> well, you will have a full desktop on touch devivces with 14.04
<ogra_> (if they are powerful enough to execute it)
<doomlord> a strength of linux IMO is the extent to which you can strip it down for weaker hardware
<doomlord> lightweight desktop environments
<doomlord> eg an arm device should easily give good performance for fluxbox say
<darkfader> doomlord: if the graphics drivers are fine :)
<tassadar_> have you seend bohdi linux with e17 running on n7? it is really fast)
<doomlord> no i haven't
<tassadar_> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.nl/2012/12/bodhi-armhf-alpha-for-nexus-7.html
<doomlord> yeah watching  it now.. wow
<doomlord> thats great to see
<doomlord> well i think i'd be content with ubuntu touch when it gets a terminal app
<ogra_> it has a termijnal app since a few weeks already
<ogra_> you need to install it via adb though
<doomlord> why is that - is the whole process of "downloading apps" still in development - and is it still too 'alpha' to want to put it in by default (or is it deemed something most users wont want)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-08
<tyzef> Hello
<tyzef> i'm searching for information about support of d2plug in ubuntu. Especially, i'd like to know if it's possible to have raring for this platform. Anyone can help me ?
<ogra_> tyzef, what SoC is in there ?
<tyzef> excuse me ogra_ : what's "SoC" ?
<ogra_> the chip/.processor in the d2plug
<tyzef> Marvell® PXA510
<tyzef> https://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-d2plugdetails.aspx
<ogra_> yeah, seems to be ARMv7 ... so that should work
<tyzef> i'm regarding the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM page but i'm not sure which netboot image to install (prefer the generic)
<tyzef> is armhf the good architecture ?
<ogra_> yes, there is no netboot image for a d2 plug ... you will have to fiddle it up yourself
<ogra_> "it will run" doesnt mean there is an installable image ...
<tyzef> so i've to use mkimage command ... that's it ?
<tyzef> something like this : "mkimage -A arm -O linux -T ramdisk -C gzip -a 0x3000000 -e 0x3000000 -n "debian" -d initrd.gz uinitrd"
<ogra_> you can use an ubuntu-core tarball with your own kernel and bootloader ... but note that ubuntu-core comes completely unconfigured, you will need to do a lot to make it work properly
<ogra_> mkimage only turns a bainry into an u-boot readable binary
<ogra_> thats stuff for your bootloader ...
<ogra_> note that installling without install media/image is a rather advanced task
<ogra_> you will need to know how exactly your bootloader works, need to prepare your own kernel and initrd the right way and set up everything properly ...
<ogra_> and for the ubuntu-core tarball you need to know what to configure in teh rootfs to have a proper setup
<tyzef> i've allready install debian squeeze on this machine using mkimage and uboot but i've problems with dovefb_drv . So i want to try with ubuntu.
<Snark> is there a page somewhere documenting what works on the samsung chromebook under ubuntu? [wifi, bluetooth, hdmi output, suspend+resume]
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-09
<hrw> Snark: nothing works, 'ghjk' keys get up to 95°C, touchpad is 147° rotated and screen works in 320x180 resolution only.
<hrw> Snark: hdmi works only if keyboard is connected to usb3 port and SD slot works only on tuesdays
<infinity> hrw: Speaking of.  Can I get you to verify your alsa* SRUs so I can release them?  Pretty please?
<infinity> hrw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromebook-arm/+bug/1085392
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085392 in Cross distro support for Samsung Chromebook (ARM based) "Merge Chromebook UCM profiles into ALSA packages" [Critical,Triaged]
<Snark> hrw: hmmm... may I remind you that I own an AC100, where the latest kernel makes hdmi and sound work, but suspend+resume fails, while using an older kernel makes suspend+resume fail but not hdmi and sound
<Snark> hrw: additionally, there *is* a page describing what works and what doesn't for ubuntu touch on the nexus 7
<Snark> so, I don't think my question is as laughable as you make it sound...
<Snark> so, my question is: what part of the following list works when running ubuntu on the samsung chromebook (wifi, hdmi, bluetooth, suspend+resume)?
<Snark> s/an older kernel makes suspend+resume fail but  not hdmi and sound
<Snark>  /an older kernel makes suspend+resume fail but  not hdmi and  sound
<Snark> rrraahhh...
<Snark> I meant the older kernel had suspend+resume work, but didn't make it possible to use hdmi and sound
<hrw> infinity: sorry, forgot totally
<hrw> Snark: we use the same kernel source as chrome os doe
<hrw> s
<hrw> Snark: so what works under chromeos works under ubuntu. but we do not ship opengles stuff or hw accelerated codecs
<hrw> maybe during saucy cycle it will change as I plan to build 3.8 or 3.10-rc kernels
<ericvrp> Hi!
<ericvrp> Is it to be expected that UbuntuArm 12.10 on BeagleBone Black only gives a handful of package updates (after apt-get update)?
<infinity> How many were you hoping for?
<Snark> hrw good!
<Snark> thanks
<hrw> death to slow sd cards...
<hrw> started debootstrap over hour ago
<hrw> ogra_: I see that android-tools are now in main - nice
<XorA> hrw: why is usb-storage a module in chromebook kernel? Makes testing kind of difficult
<hrw> XorA: my mistake
<hrw> XorA: open a bug please - otherwise no SRU can be done
<XorA> hrw: oh its an official package now?
<hrw> yes, it is
<XorA> hrw: wont have time today Ill postit to do that tomorrow
<hrw> XorA: no rush
 * XorA has year end accounts to sort out + Linaro
<hrw> infinity: rebooting chromebook to check after-reboot sound state
<hrw> infinity: passed
<infinity> hrw: Awesome.  Can you do Q too, or shall we just fudge that based on the diffs being the same? :P
<hrw> infinity: with my sd card it will take another few hours to populate rootfs
<hrw> diffs are same and chromebook users are on 12.04 or 13.04 usually
<infinity> hrw: Yeah, diffs being the same (just double-checked) is good enough for me.
<hrw> infinity: I though that SRU bugs should be verified by !reporter
<infinity> hrw: Nah, that's crazy talk.  They should be verified by someone who knows how to verify them.
<hrw> ;)
<infinity> hrw: I'm happy with it being the reporter as long as it's obvious that they actually did so (which you clearly did), instead of them just lying to me to get their crap code in. :P
<hrw> right
<hrw> infinity: I hope that 3.10 will be able to work on chromebook - or 3.11 in worst case
<infinity> Linux 3.11 for Workgroups will only work on 486s.
<XorA> hehe
<hrw> infinity: good that I still have Vortex86SX somewhere...
<hrw> 486sx 300MHz noFPU
<infinity> I might still have an AMD 5x86/133 in a closet.
<infinity> From the unclever days when "5x86" meant "486DX compatible, but we gave it a higher number to sound impressive".
<infinity> Amazing how my opinions of them flipped right around with the K7.
<hrw> ;)
<hrw> my first PC was AMD Duron 600MHz
<infinity> Good little CPUs those.
<hrw> worked fine as 850MHz after some pencil fun
<infinity> I had a Duron 600 clocked at 900, if I recall.
<hrw> mine was not stable at 900
<infinity> 850's close enough.
<hrw> probably cooling needed update
<infinity> Given they were, what, like 50 dollar parts at OEM wholesale cost?
<hrw> no idea - cheap it was
<hrw> and switch from 68040/40 to Duron/600 was huge
<infinity> Hahaha.  No shit.  Amiga or Atari?
<hrw> and 720x480x4(grey) -> 1024x768x16(color)
<hrw> infinity: Amiga 1200
<hrw> infinity: my first Linux experience was on this hw. Check potato installation guide for Amiga ;D
<infinity> I was still tracking music on my A1200 while playing video games on my K7 machines.
<hrw> infinity: I sold a1200 to have money for pc
<infinity> Speaks volumes to the quality of both the software and hardware in the Amiga world.
<infinity> But, eventually, I got sick of rebooting it before laying down a track to avoid clock skew over time, and other such oddities, bit the bullet, and learned to use inferior PC tracking software.
<hrw> motherboard, apollo 1240/40 (real 40MHz), 2x32MB simms, fastata controller
<infinity> (And then, over time, the PC software got less shit)
<hrw> vga mono with AGA was usable. but I would not go for >4 bit of grey (or colours) :d
<infinity> All the cool kids had colour!
<hrw> infinity: so I was not cool kid;)
<infinity> Heck, I had color on my old 6809 machine.
<infinity> That fancypants RGB monitor cost a fortune, if I recall.
<hrw> infinity: atari 65xe with green monitor, then amiga600, then a1200 with same monitor.
<hrw> then monitor died for 3rd time and I decided to buy vga mono instead of resurrection
<infinity> Heh.
<hrw> 720x480 27.5kHz 58.5Hz - no other vga monitor was able to sync it
<infinity> Yeah, when my parents stopped being a source of cool tech, I was cheap about monitors too.
<infinity> After I moved out, I had the same old 800x600 14 inch monitor until.  Uhm.  2002?
<infinity> When a friend forced me to buy a new monitor because he couldn't stand me using a 15yo CRT with brand new computers.
<hrw> in 2000 I was more limited by 2MB ATI Mach64 graphic card then monitor.
<infinity> And now I've just given up on the whole desktop thing and buy laptops, which come with "free" monitors, so yay.
<hrw> few months later Matrox G400 arrived and situation changed
<hrw> infinity: maybe one day I will find a use for laptop other then 'machine for use at conference' - then I will look at something fast
<infinity> (Though my test bench does have a decent enough 24inch HDMI 1080p screen that mostly sits idle)
<infinity> If my laptop didn't have the evil hybrid graphics setup of doom, I'd use it as a second display...
<hrw> intelvidia?
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> I run it straight Intel to save battery life and my sanity.
<infinity> But the displayport connector no workie unless you're in nvidia mode, or some such.
<infinity> Silly setup.
<hrw> you get what you paid or sth like that
<infinity> There wasn't a pure Intel option on the laptop I wanted.  Such is life.
<infinity> External displays aren't important to me anyway.
<hrw> infinity: which model you have?
<infinity> T420s
<infinity> And I should revise that.  If I'd customised online, I think I could have gotten an Intel-only setup (maybe), but I was buying retail in HK.
<hrw> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:3644): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gdk-pixbuf-
<hrw> 2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<hrw> and 'gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache' hint is useless as command is not present...
<hrw> life.
<XorA> hrw: did you cut off the USB part?
<hrw> XorA: not yet but plan to
<hrw> fun. linux-next on chromebook shuts it down during bootup
<XorA> hrw: multitasking in action
<chilicuil> hi there, I'm trying to recover android in my nexus 7 after an unsucessfull try for ubuntu-arm and it's talking so much time, I've looked at ps and it seems a have a 'D+' which stand for 'uninterruptible sleep', do any of you had any similar problem?
<chilicuil> so, after rebooting with another kernel, and retrying the procedure, it agains hangs at $ fastboot -w update image.zip, this time however I could launch strace, and this is its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649198/ after the last line, it just stay in the 'D+' state and it doesn't show more output
<chilicuil> ok, I think I got it know, it seems like the usb subsystem is very delicate, this time I made sure the tablet didn't move even a milimeter and it worked
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-10
<hrw> infinity, ogra: I will send UCM profiles from Ubuntu to ALSA. Who from Ubuntu I should add to Cc: for discussion?
<ogra_> either diwic or TheMuso
<ogra_> both do alsa maintenance
<hrw> ok
<jeek> Hullo. My boss's boss wanted me to put Ubuntu on her kid's netbook, just got the thing and discovered it's INTEL Atom, which iirc means ARM.
<jeek> Is there a recommended (or any) disk image for this kind of situation? The main point of the install is to get her kid playing on laby.
<gildean> jeek: atom !== arm
<gildean> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<jeek> Whoops. From the wiki page, looks like the regular image should work.
<jeek> Thanks, gildean. Looks like I had a fundamental misunderstanding of what Atom was.
<gildean> np
<infinity> hrw: diwic is alsa upstream, you might save yourself some trouble by proxying through him.
<hrw> infinity: I got new UCM profiles which should work on all omap4 devices
<infinity> hrw: I thought we needed multiple profiles because of silly naming convention differences?
<infinity> hrw: Or is that all fixed in newer upstream kernels?
<hrw> infinity: still silly naming iirc
<infinity> hrw: (If so, we still need the old profiles because we still "support" old kernels... Ugh)
<hrw> just scanned though email on a phone
<hrw> btw - which omap4 device was named Tuna?
<hrw> sdp4430?
<infinity> tuna sounds like an android platform name.
<hrw> all occurences point to
<infinity> Google suggests it was the Galaxy Nexus.
<infinity> I didn't even know that was an OMAP device. :P
<hrw> it was
<hrw> but I though that GNexus was maguro/toro/toroplus ;D
<hrw> infinity: who does panda(es) support?
<infinity> The board on my desk.
<infinity> PandaBoard (4430) and PandaBoardES (4460)
<hrw> ;)
<hrw> can you test UCM profiles?
<infinity> I can possibly test on my ES, though not today.  I'm headless chickening all over right now.
<hrw> no problem
<hrw> http://tygrysek.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/ubuntu/ucm/20130510-ucm-panda-test.tar.xz
<infinity> hrw: Remind me next week, I'm going to forget otherwise. :)
<hrw> ok
<hrw> I will open a bug for it even
<hrw> bug 1178772
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1178772 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "Please test new UCM profiles for PandaBoard(ES)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178772
<hrw> hrw@krolik:~$ uname -a;cat /proc/device-tree/model ;echo
<hrw> Linux krolik 3.8.0 #6 SMP Fri May 10 18:58:38 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<hrw> Google Snow
<hrw> ;)
<infinity> What's Snow?  Is that the Chromebook?
<hrw> yes
<hrw> 3.8.0 from chromeos-next
<hrw> need to ubuntuify kernel config first
<hrw> and check will it boot compiled with saucy
<hrw> Bug #1164484
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164484
<hrw> ok. ubuntified kernel booted
<hrw> next step: saucy build
<hrw> ok. something is fishy with gcc-4.8 and older kernels
<infinity> hrw: Which gcc-4.8 are you using?
<hrw> 4.8.0-6ubuntu1
<infinity> Oh, building natively with that?
<hrw> yes
<infinity> Then it's not the bug that just got fixed.
<hrw> kernel builds, boots and panics
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/jxsq08rX
<hrw> that was wit older gcc
<hrw> for current I do not have dmesg
<infinity> apw: ^-- Was that the same thing you were seeing on manta/mako?
<infinity> apw: Did doko's new GCC fix it, or no?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-11
<Soncebos> Nabend
<Soncebos> Ich hab da ein PÜroblem mit einer Wireless Karte und Picuntu.
<Soncebos> Kann mir hier jemend Tips geben, wie ich die Karte zum laufenn bekomme?
<Soncebos> Ist ein Fritz Stick N
<Soncebos> Als Treiber habe ich den carl9170 genommen
<Soncebos> Firmware ist von der carl9170 Seite
<Soncebos> lsmod sagt das die Module geladen wurden.
<Soncebos> Was kann ich jetzt testen?
<Soncebos> Is thin an english speaking channel?
<Soncebos> this
<Soncebos> Hello and good evening
<Soncebos> I Have a problem with Picuntu and a wireless card
<Soncebos> It is a Fritz Karte N
<Soncebos> I try to use the driver carl9170 with the firmware of the driver
<Soncebos> lsmod tells me that the modules are loaded
<Soncebos> iwconfig says i have a wlan1 device
<Soncebos> still not working
<Soncebos> what can i try next?
<hark> hi, what do i have to do to get accelerated video encoding working on ubunu 12.04 on a pandaboard?
<hark> have installed the ti ppa, and am getting this error now:
<hark> libdce.c:447:   init    info: no X11/wayland, fallback to opening DRM device directly
<hark> libdce.c:459:   init    error: could not get plugin ioctl base: -22
#ubuntu-arm 2013-05-12
<embedded_guy> Howdy.  I am trying Ubuntu with the BeagleBone Black.13.04 won't goi into x and 12.10 flickers with every screen update.  Are there any BeagleBone Black users who can suggest some thing I need to do?
<Soncebos> Hello there
<Soncebos> Somebody here to help me with a Wifi Dongle problem?
<Soncebos> Somebody here to help me with a Wifi Dongle problem?
<redtape|renegade> OT | BTW it isn't real, the Samsung u1000 :: :http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/the-samsung-u1000-ubuntu-phone-isnt-real ::
#ubuntu-arm 2014-05-06
<gaussblurinc1> what kind of features I should implement to optimize code for two arm processors?
<joedu12> Hi everyone :) I'm trying to run evey minute a python script but it's not working, when I run the script alone, it works, but not with crontab, /var/log/syslog proves that the script is executed by crontab but it's not working
<joedu12> My crontab -e file : http://pastebin.com/JYwBL6pu My python script : http://pastebin.com/pzNJWz6B Syslog file : http://pastebin.com/epSuR5hX
<ogra_> one is .py the other is .sh ?
<joedu12> sorry, i was testing, now that's May  6 20:36:01 ballonSonde /USR/SBIN/CRON[3109]: (pi) CMD (/home/pi/PythonSQL/write.py >/dev/null)
<ogra_> so redirect to a file instead of /dev/null, add some debug prints into your python script and see what it logs
<joedu12> okay
<joedu12> The logfile returns the output of my python script, that's strage
#ubuntu-arm 2014-05-07
<spayno> Is there a free place where I can put arm ppas (ie like launchpad, but for armhf and arm64)?
<ppisati> ogra_: do you know what's the exact sequence of switches to use with live-build/livecd-rootfs to generate an omap ubuntu-server image in S? T is broken so i'm first trying to get it right in S
<ppisati> what i want to recreate is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/saucy/release/ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap.img
<ppisati> in that exact format dd-able to an sd
<ppisati> tinkering with your rootstock-ng i was able to get to a -rootfs.tar.gz, but for example the bootloader, the entire fat boot partition&c where missing (obviously since i got a -rootfs.tar.gz...)
<ogra_> nothing of that is done by livecd-rootfs ... you would need a cdimage like wrapper script that does the additional steps
<ppisati> ah, so the img creation is livecd-rootfs + $something else
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs/live-build only build tarballs or squashfses etc ... turning that into an iso or img and making it bootable is done by cdimage afterwards
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> bzr checkout lp:ubuntu-cdimage cdimage
<ogra_> you might also need the debian-cd branch from launchpad (i dont remember exactly)
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, let me see if i can figure it out
<loki__> Hi Wanted to know where do i get ubuntu trusty arm kernel and initrd for booting it up from qemu
<ppisati> loki__: linux-image armhf
<loki___> ppisati armhf is 32 or 64 bit
<loki___> ?
<ppisati> 32
<loki___> how do i emulate ubuntu trusty arm in qemu-kvm
<loki___> ppisati ^
<ppisati> ???
<ppisati> qemu-debootstrap --arch armhf
<ppisati> or something like that
<ppisati> and then you chroot inside
<loki___> ppisati Can u plz provide any link or wiki for this
<ppisati> loki___: qemu-debootstrap --arch armhf trusty http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<loki___> ppisati /usr/sbin/debootstrap: 384: cd: can't cd to http://ports.ubuntu.com error i get if i run it
<ogra_> you want "trusty trusty-chroot  http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports" or some such
<loki___> ogra_ i m running debian arm using qemu-system-kvm providing initrd.gz and kernel for debian similiarly i would need kernel and initrd files for ubuntu14.04
 * ogra_ hasnt used qemu-system for years ... no idea what the exact kernel would be 
<ogra_> (or if we even have one)
<ogra_> there ppisati is the better person to answer :)
<blaaa> My current (x86) server has broken down and I'll need a temporary fix to keep email and *DAV going for a few weeks, so I thought about getting my BeagleBone Black to take care of that. Is ubuntu arm suitable for a server?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-05-08
<awafaa> doko: what were the langs that you mentioned needed work for arm64?
<doko> awafaa, what do you mean?
<awafaa> doko: at Connect you mentioned some langs that needed work like mono & golang
<awafaa> doko: what were the others?
<suihkulokki> awafaa: ghci/mono are the biggest blockers. then we have a handful of esoteric languages (gcl, clisp, gauche, pascal, ...) and another handful of potentially rising language (rust, julia, ...)
<suihkulokki> awafaa: and node.js needs a backport of libv8 (current aarch64 libv8 is head, but there is no abi and node.js needs 3.14 of libv8)
 * ogra_ wonders why the world needs so many langs ... insane
<ogra_> "... want to solve a problem ? just invent a new programming language !!"
<doko> suihkulokki, maybe mention ghci in linaro-aarch64?
<suihkulokki> doko: it's there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-aarch64/+bug/1287505
<doko> suihkulokki, ghc is there. I thought you were talking about ghci?
<awafaa> suihkulokki: for nodejs it's probably going to be a matter of wait for a sync between the two projects
<suihkulokki> awafaa: it's not clear if that's going to happen anytime soon.. I don't think node.js upstream is working on it
<awafaa> suihkulokki: ok, I'll ferret around here and see what we can do
<awafaa> hmm
<awafaa> doko / suihkulokki looks like nodejs v0.10.x is stuck with libv8 3.14
<awafaa> the unstable 0.11.x is using 3.24 so hopefully v0.12.x will use 3.26+ of v8 which should resolve your issues
#ubuntu-arm 2015-05-05
<HiDeHo> Hi all anyone aroudn here atm
<HiDeHo> i am wondering if there is a way to run 32 or 64 bit linux apps on ubuntu arm.
<infinity> HiDeHo: By "32 or 64 bit", do you mean 32 or 64 bit x86?  Cause armhf is 32-bit ARMv7, and arm64 is 64-bit ARMv8 :P
<infinity> HiDeHo: If you mean x86, you'd be emulating, and it would be very, very, very slow.
<lilstevie> infinity If I were a betting man I would say it was the former. I've seen quite a few people think that because it is 32bit it will just work
<danielbrazilian> i have to turn my swapon every reboot can anyone help me how to leave it aways on please?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-05-06
<TheMuso> c
<daniel__> hey
<daniel__> why does kodi play better videos than in any video player for armhf
#ubuntu-arm 2015-05-07
<Callmea> Hi :)
#ubuntu-arm 2015-05-08
<KD7JWC> can anyone direct my to where/how to install libsub-1.0-0 in the pi2 version of 15.04 please?
